#ubuntu-touch 2013-12-23
<development> can someone help me out with a boot problem  , i have made a port and get adb but i cant work out why it doesnt boot past boot screen
<development> i have dumped all /var/log files to a zip  if anyone wants to take a look  and my dmesg is on pastebin
<development>  http://pastebin.com/S8CzzhNj
<development> anyone alive here?
<duflu> development: Sometimes
<development> can you help me with some log files ,  mine wont boot anymore
<kpbird> Hello
<kpbird> What is current status of Touch SDK - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/SdkFeatureStatus
<kpbird> It was edited long back - last edited 2013-06-27 21:25:15 by dpm)
<tab2> hello
<tab2> can i ask about ubuntu touch?
<tab2> can samsung galaxy tab 2 10.1 p5100 install ubuntu touch?
<tab2> my tab is wifi+3G
<aquarius> is http://www.droidviews.com/how-to-triple-boot-nexus-4-on-android-firefox-os-ubuntu-touch/ anything like sane? I rather like the idea of having my N4 triple-booting between those three OSes. Will it break Ubuntu Touch if I do so?
<lotuspsychje> !nexus
<lotuspsychje> !nexus7
<ubot5> Ubuntu can be installed on a Nexus 7 tablet. The installation tutorial can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<aquarius> lotuspsychje, I'm already running Ubuntu on my Nexus 4 (not an N7). What I'm wondering is whether this "multirom" thing is a good idea, or whether it makes a bunch of wrong assumptions about how Ubuntu works and so will, for example, break system updates.
<lotuspsychje> not sure mate
<lotuspsychje> does ubuntu run smooth on your n4?
<aquarius> well, as smoothly as it currently runs, yes. That's going to improve with newer builds, I'm sure.
<lotuspsychje> can you surf the web properly?
<lotuspsychje> use terminal?
<aquarius> Of course.
<aquarius> (although I don't use the terminal.)
<aquarius> the N4 is one of the primary supported devices.
<lotuspsychje> aquarius: what are the lags on it then?
<lotuspsychje> aquarius: what could be better in your opinion?
<aquarius> I'm not worried about Ubuntu's support for the N4. I'm worried that the triple-boot approach is actually a wrong idea.
<lotuspsychje> i hear dual boots are possible with android right?
<aquarius> What could be better? Opening and closing categories in the Dash is slower than it ought to be, and the Dash takes time to render icons for things.
<ogra_> aquarius, while we might need to support multiboot some day, it is not in  focus today, so no guarantees that an OTA might not wipe your other OSes
<aquarius> I hear that dual boots are possible too, but I've not heard that from the Ubuntu phone team; if ogra_ or bfiller or popey tells me it's OK I'd be happier. :)
<aquarius> ogra_, ha! just the information I was looking for :)
<ogra_> :)
<aquarius> ogra_, you know as well as I do about all the horrific hacks that people do to make stuff work which isn't ready yet, and I don't want to try out some dual-boot thing and then have it break because it was never supposed to work in the first place :)
<lotuspsychje> would love to buy me a nexus7 and try it, but need to know if its decent to run..
<ogra_> right, so it totally depends on how hackish the approach is ...
 * lotuspsychje never liked dual/triple boots anyway
<aquarius> lotuspsychje, I don't know about the Nexus 7 -- I don't have a tablet -- but I believe mhall119 has the N7, and there is lots of tablet focus going on for 14.04.
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> mhall119: awake mate?
<ogra_> lotuspsychje, N7 has issues due to being tegra, but the focus for this cycle is to get the tablets best supported ... (they have been left behind a bit last cycle)
<aquarius> ogra_, see linked article -- I have no idea whether that's a hackish approach or not :)
<ogra_> lotuspsychje, so you can kind of rely on it being well supported on release day
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: so what would be the best tablet to buy, for ubuntu touch?
<aquarius> ogra_, which is exactly why I'm asking here so clever people like you can tell me :P
<ogra_> lotuspsychje, N7 of the old generation (new one isnt supported at all currently) or N10
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<lotuspsychje> sounds to me ill have to wait longer :p
<lotuspsychje> any news of legit ubuntu devices?
<ogra_> aquarius, heh, that install uses the zips ... no OTA, no readonly fs .... not actually supported
<aquarius> ogra_, right. So that's a no-no then :)
<ogra_> lotuspsychje, there will be a phone in the first half of next year
<lotuspsychje> promising
<lotuspsychje> i thought that project didnt raise money enough last time?
<ogra_> aquarius, right, if you want to test your stuff under real conditions thats a nono ...
<ogra_> lotuspsychje, not the ubuntu edge... just a normal phone with ubuntu preinstalled
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> got an url on that?
<ogra_> nope
<lotuspsychje> :p
<ogra_> no specs, not even the manufacturer name
<ogra_> i know canonical made a deal ... thats all
<aquarius> lotuspsychje, the Ubuntu Edge project was for Canonical to build a super-amazing phone designed specifically to be the best of the best for Ubuntu Touch. Next year there will be, according to Canonical announcements, deals with existing phone manufacturers to release phones built by them with Ubuntu Touch. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/12/ubuntu-touch-signs-first-hardware-partner-will-debut-high-end-phone-2014 h
<aquarius> as the summary.
<lotuspsychje> aquarius: tnx!
<ogra_> the edge wasnt "for canonical" it was "for the community" ;)
<ogra_> nobody would have earned anything on it but the coommunity wold have gotten their desired device :)
<aquarius> ogra_, ya -- I didn't mean that the Edge was being built for Canonical, I meant that the Edge kickstarter was for Canonical *to build it* for the community :)
<ogra_> yeah
<aquarius> sadly there were not 40,000 people who wanted it.
<lotuspsychje> well meanwhile ill use my ssd netbook as tablet alternative
<aquarius> still, phones from manufacturers next year, which is excellent.
<ogra_> yeah
<aquarius> Meanwhile, no dual boot for me ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ogra_> and an edge like phone will happen too ... i'm sure
<ogra_> in 2 years or so .... when the HW is standard
<lotuspsychje> its a matter of time, your right
<lotuspsychje> finally safety on mobile devices
<lotuspsychje> cause android..fails hard
<ogra_> yep
<lotuspsychje> i cant believe someone would actually use pc banking apps on android
<ogra_> many do apparently ...
<lotuspsychje> yes
<ogra_> phones are even used as wallets nowadays
<lotuspsychje> lol?
<ogra_> NFC and all ...
 * ogra_ guesses there is a reason that the abbreviation for "no f*cking clue" and "nearfiled communication" are the same .... 
<lotuspsychje> first i hear of
<ogra_> ;)
<lotuspsychje> communication method
<aquarius> hey, what's wrong with NFC?
 * aquarius starts a fight with ogra_ ;)
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> i have no f.... clue !
<lotuspsychje> on android it would be a security flaw
<ogra_> :)
<lotuspsychje> lookup how many malwares/ a day invented for android
<lotuspsychje> the wiki mentions rfid
<lotuspsychje> i dont like the sound of that
<ogra_> aquarius, but since you are here and more of a QML pro than i am .... i'm writing this QML app, that is supposed to pull an svg from a server, modify it and display it in QML ... do you know a method to had raw svg data to QML ? Image only seems to take a qurl for "source:"
<ogra_> s/had/hand/
<aquarius> well
<lotuspsychje> tell me not all mobile devices got an rfid chip inside?
<aquarius> you could XHR he image
<aquarius> *the
<ogra_> (i want to extract a curve and dispkay it inide an ubuntu shape)
<aquarius> and then construct a data URL of the SVG
<aquarius> and then give that to Image as its sourc
<aquarius> source
<ogra_> server side you mean ?
<aquarius> client-side
<lotuspsychje> ok got the list: http://www.nfcworld.com/nfc-phones-list/#available
<ogra_> hmm, but that would mean i need to store it on disk
<aquarius> XHR the SVG off the server;  dataurl="data:image/svg," + svgdata; myimage.source = dataurl;
<ogra_> hmm, will try that
<aquarius> I do not know if Image supports data URLs, though. It ought to, but it might not.
<aquarius> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6747434/how-can-i-convert-binary-codes-to-png-image-in-qml suggests that Image does support data URLs.
<ogra_> ah, sweet !!!
<ogra_> thanks
<ogra_> googling usually only gets me blackberry docs ....
<ogra_> which is really annoying
<aquarius> however, this does mean that you'll need to parse the SVG yourself, which might be annoying
<aquarius> since QML doesn't give you a decent XML parser, only XMLListModel
<aquarius> there are javascript XML parsers, though.
<ogra_> well, i actually want only one element from the svg and construct a new one around it from a template
<aquarius> alternative approach: use a webview, render the svg into the webview, write JS in the webview to parse the SVG using decent XML parser (DOMParser) in the webview, then send the data out of the webview with JS and pick it up in QML
<aquarius> alternative alternative: write a custom C++ QImageProvider, if you hate your life
<ogra_> nah, no C++ for me
<aquarius> er, QDeclarativeImageProvider
<aquarius> yay! that is the CORRECT response :)
<ogra_> i'm actually not even using the sdk ;)
<aquarius> tough guy.
<aquarius> no headers for you :)
<ogra_> vim is enough to do good development ;)
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> i installed the libs metapackage indeed
<ogra_> totally enough for QML
<aquarius> oh, you're using the SDK *libraries*, but not the SDK *editor*? That's so confusing. Yeah, I broadly agree with you, except s/vim/Sublime Text/ ;)
<ogra_> heh
 * ogra_ is writing a frontend for his heating control system .... 
<xnox> ogra_: glad it's useful ;-)
<ogra_> absolutely :)
<ogra_> there is one small annoyance though ... seems i have two qmlscene apps installed
<ogra_> only callinig  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlscene ./main.qml works
<ogra_> using the one from $PATH doesnt ...
<aquarius> really?
<ogra_> yeah
<aquarius> which is the one on $PATH?
<ogra_> qtchooser brings in /usr/bin/qtchooser
<ogra_> err
<aquarius> can't for the life of me think why you'd have two qmlscene apps.
<ogra_>  /usr/bin/qmlscene
<ogra_> and qmlscene brings in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlscene
<aquarius> ya, same here, but it works for me
<aquarius> and it can't be running a qt4 qmlscene because there isn't one; it was qmlviewer back then :)
<ogra_> i'm on trusty FWIW
<aquarius> ah
<aquarius> I'm on saucy
<aquarius> so maybe it's changed
<aquarius> you're on your own there, dude :)
<ogra_> might be a release specific breakage
<ogra_> well, i'm fine using the full path for the time being
<aquarius> yeah
<aquarius> easy workaround :)
<ogra_> and i'm close to the point to roll a click, so i will move over to test on the phone soon
<ogra_> the svg issue is the last one (and a settings page), then it should be functional enough
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/fhemtouch/ is the app btw
<ogra_> :)
<aquarius> oh, this tracks a million little devices in your house, does it?
<ogra_> well, it coulld, there are a million sensors fhem supports ... i currently only use it for the heating
<ogra_> it controls about half the rooms yet, i just got new valves and recievers that i havent installed yet
<ogra_> (there are radar and infrared movement sensors ... light sensors .... humidity and smoke ensors etc )
<ogra_> if i'm done with the heating my next project is our post box :) it is outside the house at the fron gate, i want push notifications for new snailmail on my phone ;)
<ogra_> *front
<xnox> ogra_: .... all what's left is to stream the updates to twitter: ogra left office, ogra is going down the stairs, temperature and humidity increases in the kitchen, coffee is brewed.
<xnox> i bet you'll have 1kk followers =)
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> i think there is actually a twitter module ....
<ogra_> the server is all perl though ... painful ...
<ogra_> but its the best SW i found for my purpose and it can run without any configuration but just querying the devices ... which is cool ... setting it up means a minimal ubuntu-server install, installing one deb on it and you are ready to go
<ogra_> s/but/by/
<ahayzen> timp, ping
<timp> ahayzen: hello
<ahayzen> timp, The reorder support is coming along, FYI it has moved to lp:~andrew-hayzen/music-app/reorder-support-001, but I did find some issues with the UITK swipeDelete while transitioning away from our custom version and have provided a patch - have I done it correctly?, https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-001/+merge/199906
<timp> ahayzen: let me have a look
<timp> ahayzen: I think your code changes are good, but I'm trying to understand why it did not work correctly before
<timp> ahayzen: I left a comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-001/+merge/199906
<ahayzen> timp, idk why it doesn't work we had the same issue
<ahayzen> timp, we have transitions changing the height so don't know if tht affects it
<ahayzen> timp, and for the second part the animation just doesn't occur if I have set the height for the listitem, unless I add "height", both are a bit strange tbh
<ahayzen> timp, i've reported the bug 1263682 and linked it to the branch
<ubot5> bug 1263682 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Swipe delete label not aligned at vertical centre if height of listitem is changed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1263682
<mlankhorst> is nexus7 broken?
<timp> ahayzen: thanks
<mlankhorst> was trying with --channel devel, but it stops refreshing the screen after a few seconds
<mlankhorst> and then just flashes
<timp> mlankhorst: I think the "old" nexus 7 is supported but the new one not (yet?)
<mlankhorst> I'm on the old one
<timp> mlankhorst: ok. I don't have a nexus 7 to verify your problem
<ahayzen> timp, i definitely seem to have to add "height" for the listitems which have height  manually set
<timp> that's weird, Empty.qml has     height: implicitHeight
<timp> ahayzen: do you set the height in your code somewhere?
<ahayzen> timp, yep for eg.... ListItem.Standard { height: someHeightValue } }
<ahayzen> *minus one of the closebraces :P
<timp> ahayzen: I don't want to cause you to have extra work, but is it possible to attach a small qml program to the bug that shows the issue? then I can easily test it and verify that the changes fix it
<ahayzen> timp, ok i'll build one, it'll also make sure that it isn;t something in the music-app :)
<timp> ahayzen: ah. ok, when you set the height then animating implicitHeight doesn't do anything
<ahayzen> timp, where should I attach it?
<timp> ahayzen: great, thanks!
<ahayzen> timp, yep
<timp> ahayzen: if you can make it a really small qml program (just one file), you can paste the full code in a comment or bug description
<timp> ahayzen: but if it is not that small or you prefer to attach it, there is an "Add attachment or patch" link at the bottom of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1263682
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1263682 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Swipe delete label not aligned at vertical centre if height of listitem is changed" [Undecided,New]
<ahayzen> timp, isn't this a separate issue from bug 1263186 though?
<ubot5> bug 1263186 in Ubuntu UX "Reorder design pattern" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1263186
<ahayzen> timp, ah wrong bug i meant separate from the one u posted
<timp> ahayzen: true. They are two different bugs. Do you mind reporting the other one also?
<ahayzen> timp, will do, i'll see if i can get an example then report it up :)
<timp> thanks
<ahayzen> timp, done :) bug 1263688
<ubot5> bug 1263688 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "No remove animation if the height of the list item has been set" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1263688
<ahayzen> timp, i'll try and do an example for the label shifting up as well
<timp> ahayzen: confirmed.
<timp> ahayzen: implicitHeight does not need to be animated to 0 if you do that with height.
<nerochiaro> timp: can you do me a quick favor and test this ? (read the comment at the top for info) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6623252/
<timp> nerochiaro: test on trusty desktop?
<nerochiaro> timp: on trusty desktop yes. and the comment is "if you scroll the list you don't see any log messages saying the distance has changed, but if you remove itemDistance from the StateSaver list, then you see the messages as you scroll the list"
<timp> nerochiaro: indeed, I only see the log messages after I removed the itemDistance from the stateSaver.properties
<nerochiaro> timp: sounds like a bug to me
<timp> sounds like statesaver does something naughty
<timp> nerochiaro: can you report the bug? you have the example code already
<nerochiaro> timp: certainly
<nerochiaro> timp: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6623252/ please confirm
<nerochiaro> timp: any ideas for workarounds ?
<timp> nerochiaro: wrong paste?
<nerochiaro> timp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1263698
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1263698 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "StateSaver prevents property update" [Undecided,New]
<timp> nerochiaro: as for workarounds I don't know. Perhaps property int itemDistanceForStateSaver: itemDistance
<timp> nerochiaro: I confirmed the bug
<timp> nerochiaro: contentY is of type real, so I think your itemDistance should also be (doesn't fix the bug though)
<nerochiaro> timp: thanks, and yes, good catch. and your workaround seems to work as well
<ahayzen> timp, thanks
<ahayzen> timp, anymore info i need to provide?
<ahayzen> timp, i've changed the animation to only animate "height"
<timp> ahayzen: no, I think it is all complete.
<ahayzen> timp, cool thanks :) let me know if u do need anything else
<timp> ahayzen: I'm flashing my maguro now so when jenkins integration test created packages for your change, I can test them on the device to verify that nothing else broke (and run the ubuntu-ui-toolkit autopilot tests with it)
<ahayzen> timp, awesome :)
<timp> ahayzen: testing the change with other apps is always a good idea, so if you have a device or other apps running on your desktop you can test with that
<ahayzen> timp, ok will do... just wondering how to u change the UITK on the device? do u manually overwrite the files or make a click package to install over the top?
<timp> ahayzen: there are several ways. What I do is wait for jenkins to run the tests, and it creates an output.zip that contains the .deb packages for uitk (+theme+autopilot+examples)
<timp> ahayzen: I install those .deb packages on device then.
<ahayzen> timp, i see, thanks
<timp> ahayzen: it is possible to compile them on device, or cross-compile for device, but that's more of a hassle for me
<timp> ahayzen: ah, in this case it is only one qml file that changed, so you can replace that file on the device with the new one
<ahayzen> timp, ok
<timp> tim@ideapad:~$ dpkg -L qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin|grep Empty
<timp> that one :)
<timp> ahayzen: if you do additional testing, please comment that on the MR so that we don't need to do the same tests
<ahayzen> timp, i'll see if i can get it across... i usually don't have much success patching things on device lol
<ahayzen> timp, i have managed to run, on mako, the two examples I attached with the expected behaviour occurring
<nerochiaro> timp: if the same logic for the StateSaver that I use in that example I sent you earlier doesn't work in a real application (in the sense that the same properties don't seem to be restored by the StateSaver), how can I report that as a bug ?
<timp> nerochiaro: what do you mean? describe it like you just did.
<nerochiaro> timp: yeah, but it is something that can't be reproduced except by running a specific branch of the app
<timp> nerochiaro: you can link to the branch. But it is better of course if you an reproduce the bug in a small test program
<nerochiaro> timp: that's the problem, the small test program works fine. i guess i can strip down the application until I get to the point i don't get problems anymore
<timp> nerochiaro: the smaller the better :) and if you figure out which line breaks the app that's of course useful for the fixer of the bug :)
<nerochiaro> timp: ok
<aquarius> ogra_, ha! http://developer.ubuntu.com/2013/12/announcing-ubuntu-and-android-dual-boot-developer-preview/ just been published ;)
<K_Royther> What's the difference between devel, devel-proposed, devel-customized, trusty and trusty-proposed channels? The Wiki isn't quite clear about that.
<K_Royther> Anyone?
<K_Royther> Ah, whatever... Gonna install anything...
<daker> K_Royther: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Saviq> rsalveti, hey, do you know if having to downgrade the radio image to 4.3 is required to get WiFi on mako?
<maour> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools says  Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:phablet-team/tools'. Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<xnox> maybe it fails to talk to launchpad?
<xnox> maour: you can expand technical details about this ppa, to see the apt-config to add & the signing key.
<xnox> maour: https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/tools
<xnox> maour: just follow instructions provided on the ppa page itself.
<xnox> maour: which release are you running?
<maour> 13.10, maybe my ISP have problems with https
<maour> ok, i'll try manually.
<rsalveti> Saviq: after flashing 4.4, yes
<Saviq> rsalveti, yeah, people already answered on various other places I posted it - added to the wiki, too, where it was missing
<Saviq> rsalveti, other than that, I've all my Nexuses... Nexii? dual-booting just fine :)
<rsalveti> Saviq: awesome, was going to give it a try in a few as well
<rsalveti> good to know :-)
<UT> can anyone solve this error ? http://pastebin.com/nZJ9jHJD
<UT> anyone ?
<maour> Why there is no https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SuperUser page while there is a link on  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation to superuserApp
<maour> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SuperUser  >>>> This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates.
<awe_> maour, the Wiki auto-links InterCap'd words; it's not really meant to be a link, but someone missed this when creating the page
<UT> can anyone solve this error ? http://pastebin.com/nZJ9jHJD
<daker> Saviq: it seems that bug that opens the preview when launching an app is now fixed
<Saviq> daker, cool, thanks
<nebket1> Why does the nexus device have the most support?
<nebket1> Is there a way of getting rid of Android?
<Beldar> nebket1, The touch is half android, the desktop is not I believe, I'm not sure how much of the touch is apparent with android though, you might give you end goal here.
<Beldar> your*
#ubuntu-touch 2013-12-24
<daker> Beldar: just the minimum to run the drivers AFAIK http://i.imgur.com/zY2GQ3M.png
<daker> Saviq: i just updated to r86 the bug is still present but does always open the browser preview
<daker> Saviq: no present in r87 :)
<daker> Heisenbug‎ :D
<harushimo> when is the ubuntu-phone officially coming out
<harushimo> can you install android apps on it?
<kj_> hello
<kj_> has  anyone ported ubuntu to the p5110
<ParkerR> Is the original Nexus 7 Ubuntu image available anywhere? I am wanting to try out the image that was pretty much just normal Ubuntu (looked like full desktop) but had touch input and touch friendly software keyboard. It was available here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-preinstalled/current/ (From this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation )
<ParkerR> Not eh new Touch images but the original image that was first released for the Nexus 7
<ParkerR> *the
<cordell> how do i go about uninstalling the ubuntu dual boot apk that is now in my launcher? it only gives me the option to disable it, not uninstall it
<ParkerR> cordell, It's installed as a system app. You have to go manually delete the apk
<cordell> thanks ParkerR. that fixed it.
<ParkerR> Woohoo http://i.imgur.com/oWBKt6m.jpg
<cordell> wished i was as lucky
<Jeronimo> Howdy
<Jeronimo> Can someone help me trying to install ubuntu touch onto a nexus 10, 4.4.2
<Jeronimo> I seem to have got stuck on the boot loop
<randomcpp> Jeronimo, which procedure are you using?
<Jeronimo> Seems the usual fix of Power+VolUp+VolDown will not get me to the red apostrophe
<Jeronimo> Tried installing cyanogenmod first ot give that a quick whirl using ubuntu and fastboot and adb
<Jeronimo> Got stuck there.
<Jeronimo> Then tried installing as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<randomcpp> are you trying dual boot? otherwise you should use phablet-flash
<randomcpp> it does all the work for you
<Jeronimo> when I tried phablet-flash it said error: device not found.  Does it need to be booted up first?
<Jeronimo> The N10 that is
<randomcpp> in cyanogen have you enabled usb debugging?
<Jeronimo> Yes did that
<randomcpp> and yes the device must be turned on when launching phablet-flash
<Jeronimo> bootloader of runnign android?
<Jeronimo> sorry, in bootloader or running android?
<randomcpp> running android is better I think
<randomcpp> you may want to do a backup first if you haven't done yet
<Jeronimo> I can't seem to get android to run, will try installing stock android image using fastboot, unless there is a better thing to do now?
<Jeronimo> I didn't bother doing a backup as there is no data I wanted to keep thereon, and I thought I could just install dafault image again of needed.
<randomcpp> mmh..you can try to flash the image manually if you already have a custom recovery, with the ubuntu recovery you can flash cyanogen too
<Jeronimo> using phablet-flash?
<randomcpp> or you flash stock rom and then start the process from the beginning
<randomcpp> no, you boot up in to the recovery
<randomcpp> or wait
<randomcpp> I think you can run phablet-flash even if the device is is recovery
<Jeronimo> I've tried rebooting into recovery from the bootloader screen that I cans till get into, but it doesn't go there, just reboots into the standard bootloader
<Jeronimo> Even though I've selected recovery and pressed power to restart....
<Jeronimo> Bootloader version is MANTAMF01
<randomcpp> it seems you don't have a custom recovery installed or installed properly :/
<Jeronimo> could be, can you suggest how to?
<randomcpp> I suggest the long way, restore android and then try again with phablet-flash
<randomcpp> be sure you've read the notes in thi section https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Step_4_-_Downloading_.26_Deploying_Image_to_Device
<randomcpp> this*
<randomcpp> Jeronimo, keep me updated about the process
<Jeronimo> OK, thanks randomcpp for your interest, just run fastboot flash recovery manataray-kot49h.....
<Jeronimo> I think I now run fastboot reboot recovery manataray-kot49h.....  ???
<aloksingh> Hi All
<Jeronimo> no, I think its fastboot boot manataray-kot49h.....
<Jeronimo> Hmmm it says downloading 'boot.img'..., OKAY [ 55.057s]       booting...      FAILED (status read failed (no such device))
<Jeronimo> Mmmm   Still can't get into recovery mode....
<Jeronimo> OK have got Clockworkmod recovery v6.0.4.3 running in recovery mode
<Jeronimo> randomcpp I've got cyanogenmod installed now, will play with for a day, but think I can probably get from there to touch, having got this far....
<randomcpp> yeah it shouldn't be difficult
<randomcpp> yesterday I flashed ubuntu-touch on my nexus 4 from cyanogen using phablet-flash effortless
<randomcpp> you just need to follow the instructions and be *very* patient :)
<Jeronimo> I'm looking forward to it.
<Jeronimo> How well are video apps working under touch?
<randomcpp> Jeronimo, video playback works on mako
<randomcpp> I don't know on n10
<Jef91> What display server does Ubuntu touch use?
<mdeslaur> Jef91: Mir
<OttOmanTR> Guys, when ubuntu touch hit the market with different branded phones, how will they get updates? Through carriers or directly from canonical?
<OttOmanTR> because if it's through carriers, I'm already pissed off enough with hell delayed updates in Android...
<ejat> hi .. i just tried the dual boot .. anyone facing no sound ?
<daker> ejat: whic android version ?
<avarty> Hey guys! Has anyone experience w/ Ubuntu Touch on Samsung Galaxy S3? Would it work?
<greyback> avarty: according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working_with_phablet-flash, there is partial community work on it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/i9300
<avarty> greyback: thanks!
<jmmc> hello
<g33kn1nj4> hello
<g33kn1nj4> is there any way to do this install from a windows based pc?
<g33kn1nj4> hello?
<g33kn1nj4> any active users here?
<edakiri> g33kn1nj4: unknown. yes.
<g33kn1nj4> so nobody has tried from a windows pc yet?
<Reynaldo_Jose> anyone here using ubuntu touch on nexus 4?
<Reynaldo_Jose> ALO
<Dandel> I have a device is that is very similar to the grouper tablet that recently had it's kernel sources released. So i'm needing to find out who to talk to about getting the porting to this tablet to take place.
<Squiquera> español ?
<marcus_> hi to everybody!
<marcus_> anybody know how to instal ubuntu touch on an xperia s device??
<marcus_> so....
<harris1> Hy on the ubuntu touch website why are there still 2 red boxes for the nexus 7
<harris1> Anyone here
<daker> harris1: ?
<harris1> Yea
<daker> harris1: how can i help ?
<harris1> Ok so on the spreadsheet for the supported devices
<harris1> For the nexus 7 there is still 2 red boxes
<daker> harris1: can you link me to the page ?
<harris1> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArLs7UPtu-hJdDZDNWliMmV1YUJ3Zk1pQlpDdGp4VFE&usp=sharing#gid=0
<harris1> And thanks for the help in advance
<daker> harris1: what's the problem exactly?
<harris1> I want to know why there is still 2 broken or red hardware issues cor the nexus 7
<daker> harris1: mostly those are bugs, or things that are broken or not tested well
<harris1> Yea but will it be fixed
<daker> harris1: yes
<harris1> When
<daker> the focus this cycle is on the tablet
<daker> N7/N10
<harris1> Because i want to download it
<harris1> Should i wait for 14.04
<daker> harris1: you can sill test the tablet version
<harris1> I want it as my full os though
<daker> harris1: ah i see, so i recommend that you should wait a little bit for 14.04
<harris1> Will it be stable then
<daker> it should be, the devs are putting a very good portion of there time to write tests
<daker> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1306
<harris1> Ok thanks
<harris1> Merry Xmas
<harris1> Hi
#ubuntu-touch 2013-12-25
<ejat> daker, kitkat
<masterAlish> Hello!
<masterAlish> I just installed Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 4. And I can't turn on the WiFI
<masterAlish> Can anyone help?
<masterAlish> Can anyone help?
<Tachyon`> hi, this new dual boot installer, I have my android dev environment, eclipse etc. setup on my windows laptop, what I don't have unfortunately is a local shell to run the script on (after initially attempting to run it on the nexus 7 itself and failing horribly as it's trying to call ADB etc.), how should I go about it? suggestions other than installing the ADK+Eclipse on a linux machine
<Tachyon`> would be particularly appreciated -.o;
<KHendrik> Hi folks, Merry Christmas!
<bensocket> hi i am trying to install ubuntu touch and i am getting a error
<bensocket> linux@linux-ThinkPad-R61:~$ phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup WARNING:phablet-flash:--no-backup is deprecated, use --bootstrap instead INFO:phablet-flash:Device detected as toroplus ERROR:phablet-flash:Unsupported device, autodetect fails device
<bensocket> any help is appricated
<mako_berlin> hey there
<bensocket> hi
<bensocket> i am trying to install ubuntu touch and i am getting a error
<bensocket> linux@linux-ThinkPad-R61:~$ phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup WARNING:phablet-flash:--no-backup is deprecated, use --bootstrap instead INFO:phablet-flash:Device detected as toroplus ERROR:phablet-flash:Unsupported device, autodetect fails device
<mako_berlin> i have installed ubuntutouch on my Nexus4 (cm10.2-mako) by using MultiROM Manager
<mako_berlin> it worked fine so far and i can start ubuntu and run some apps like sudoko or camera
<bensocket> well i am trying it on samsung galaxy nexus
<mako_berlin> but i get no connection to gsm and no connection to wifi seems possible
<bensocket> but this error when i try to flash os
<mako_berlin> i have no pin setup for my simcard, so it's not because of that
<mako_berlin> also i do not see any wireless networks, although there are visible ones around
<mako_berlin> yes, i have googled
<bensocket> it seems something not normal with flashing program
<ogra_`> mako_berlin, did you run kitkat before on this phone ?
<ogra_`> (android 4.4 uploads a new radio firmware into the modem, one that is not cmpatible with 4.2 ... and ubuntus radio stack is based on androids 4.2 one)
<mako_berlin> nope, i read about that issue, i run cm10.2-mako (i still do as i used multirom)
<ogra_`> hmm, no idea about multirom, does it use the proper ubuntu kernel and readonly image ?
<Tassadar> yes
<ogra_`> then it should definitely work
<ogra_`> surely does without multirom on mako
<Tassadar> but there might be something wrong with the way it mounts things, especially modem (but then again, I think some people have it working all right)
<Tassadar> it's kinda hard for me to make it working properly on that device, I don't have it
<Tassadar> and n7 doesn't have radio
<ogra_`> well, a long as it uses the ubuntu kernel and initrd ...
<Tassadar> initrd scripts are modified
<ogra_`> mounting all happens in initrd, based onteh android fstab
<mako_berlin> multirom offered me an ubuntu and an device image so i used them
<Tassadar> mako_berlin: which channel did you install, saucy or trusty?
<mako_berlin> saucy
<ogra_`> oh
<ogra_`> use trusty :)
<Tassadar> I should make it default channel in the app
<Tassadar> (a bit of context: I made an android app which installs multirom and it can also install Ubuntu Touch from system-image.ubuntu.com as another ROM, to make it easier for people)
<mako_berlin> ubuntu tells me it's version 13.10(r101)
<Tassadar> yeah, that's saucy
<ogra_`> Tassadar, like http://developer.ubuntu.com/2013/12/announcing-ubuntu-and-android-dual-boot-developer-preview/ you mean ?
<ogra_`> :)
<mako_berlin> uname -r tells me 3.4.0.3-mako
<Tassadar> well this came a bit later)
<Tassadar> and it can only boot Ubuntu Touch
<ogra_`> right, ts only a few days old
 * Tachyon` sends avalanche after mako_berlin
<bensocket> Device detected as toroplus
<mako_berlin> i will not wipe my cm as i need the phone stay useable
<mako_berlin> btw is there any way to reboot the phone without having to use the terminal?
<Tassadar> mako_berlin: you don't need to - just go to recovery, remove that ubuntu touch (advanced -> MultiROM -> List ROMs -> *utouch* -> delete
<Tassadar> and install it via the app again, but choose "trusty" channel this time
<mako_berlin> ok, i'll give it a try
<ogra_`> Tassadar, OTA doesnt work ?
<Tassadar> it does
<ogra_`> oh
<ogra_`> err
<Tassadar> oh, you can upgrade via that too?
<ogra_`> it doesnt indeed
<ogra_`> since you need network access ;)
<Tassadar> right)
<ogra_`> Tassadar, ab shell system-image-cli -c trusty -b 0
<mako_berlin> i was about to write that too
<ogra_`> would normally work
<ogra_`> *adb shell
<ogra_`> indeed
<mako_berlin> i already wiped saucy
<ogra_`> but wihout network on the phone you need to do it via a re-flash
<Tassadar> speaking of OTAs, I'm gonna update utouch on my N7 too
<mako_berlin> downloading truty now
<Tassadar> well
<Tassadar> just found app called "random cats"
<Tachyon`> meow.
<KHendrik> Tassadar, sounds like a great app
<Tassadar> indeed
<ogra_`> it doe what the namesuggests iirc :)
<ogra_`> *does
<KHendrik> does anyone know how to include the run command in the sources (using .pro not .qmlproject) not in the .user files
<mako_berlin> :( i still have the same problems u nder trusty: no wi-fi, no carrier
<mako_berlin> do i need a different kernel for my android maybe?
<Tassadar> mako_berlin: no, that's my problem
<Tassadar> hmm
<Tassadar> (as in it is borked in multirom)
<Tassadar> I think I might have found the bug even, I forgot to type whitespace in one script
<mako_berlin> :o
<daker> mako_berlin: running 4.4 ?
<mako_berlin> no, cm10.2, which is 4.3.1
<Tassadar> mako_berlin: yeah, I found it
<Tassadar> can you test it for me?
<mako_berlin> sure
<mako_berlin> tell me what to do
<Tassadar> step one: gimme a minute to build the zip file)
<mako_berlin> sounds easy ;)
<Tassadar> mako_berlin: flash this in the recovery: http://tasemnice.eu/bordel/multirom-20131225-v19-UNOFFICIAL-mako.zip
<Tassadar> then go to advanced -> multirom -> List ROMs -> *utouch* -> re-patch init
<Tassadar> and boot it again
<mako_berlin> ok, gimme some time
<xperia> hi small question. i want to port ubuntu touch to a mediatek based smart phone like the Omate TrueSmart. Does a Ubuntu Touch Image for MediaTek Based Devices already exist and if not is there a step by step guide how to build it?
<ogra_`> xperia, see the porting guide from the channel topic
<ogra_`> and also ...
<ogra_`> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Tassadar> mako_berlin: I'm gonna go see the hobbit movie now, and I'll return in like four hours, can you leave a post on the XDA forums to tell me if it works or not when you're done?
<mako_berlin> ok, have fun with the hobbit, i'll register there with the same nick as here
<mako_berlin> which thread should i use?
<spence> Happy Holidays!
<JHOSMAN> Touch just installed Ubuntu dual boot mode with android, but the wireless network does not work, re detected
<KHendrik> JHOSMAN, yeah Tassadar is working on a fix
<JHOSMAN> KHendrik: To fix it I guess I should reinstall everything again
<KHendrik> Tassadar> mako_berlin: flash this in the recovery: http://tasemnice.eu/bordel/multirom-20131225-v19-UNOFFICIAL-mako.zip
<KHendrik> <Tassadar> then go to advanced -> multirom -> List ROMs -> *utouch* -> re-patch init
<KHendrik> <Tassadar> and boot it again
<xperia> i am at the step to build now ubuntu touch from sources. i would like to build first a simple touch image for testing it in the emulator. what is the needed command line for this ? phablet-dev-bootstrap -c goldfish does not work!
<JHOSMAN> you can share with me yhe URL of bug
<KHendrik> JHOSMAN, thats not testet yet though
<KHendrik> there is no url
<xperia> i am at the step to build now ubuntu touch from sources. i would like to build first a simple touch image for testing it in the emulator. what is the needed command line for this ? phablet-dev-bootstrap -c goldfish does not work!
<JHOSMAN> KHendrik: So as I'm going to find out when it resolved?
<nykon1293> hi everyone hoping someone can help me :)
<mako_berlin> it is resolved. the unofficial multirom fixed the issue. i have already made a call and i also have wifi. works!
<KHendrik> mako_berlin, thx for the info. JHOSMAN there you go
<nykon1293> I just loaded ubuntu 101 on my nexus 4 using multirom and i was able to manually select a android 4.2.2 radio.img which i found online through twrp recovery...i get signal but it doesnt give me data, no wifi sound or mic
<ubot5> Error: Ubuntu bug 101 could not be found
<mako_berlin> but the twitter app doesnt't let me type as there is no keyboard displayed
<KHendrik> nykon1293, fix -> http://tasemnice.eu/bordel/multirom-20131225-v19-UNOFFICIAL-mako.zip
<JHOSMAN> mako_berlin: KHendrik As a step in the current version where this solved?
<nykon1293> will it be a problem running franco kernal on my normal android setup?
<KHendrik> JHOSMAN, http://tasemnice.eu/bordel/multirom-20131225-v19-UNOFFICIAL-mako.zip
<JHOSMAN> I installed Android 4.4.2 Official Rom of Google
<nykon1293> just flash this zip?
<nykon1293> @Khendrik flash that zip?
<JHOSMAN> Apply? KHendrik  mako_berlin  ?
<KHendrik> nykon1293, yeah its an unofficial version which according to mako_berlin has the fix
<xperia> is there a simple working instruction how to test ubuntu touch in ubuntu 13.10 ?
<nykon1293> ok im gonna give it a try
<mako_berlin> try it, it worked on my nexus4
<JHOSMAN> mako_berlin:  how to install this patch
<nykon1293> so just flash it to my android set up?
<mako_berlin> flash the zip into recovery
<mako_berlin> then go to advanced -> multirom -> List ROMs -> *utouch* -> re-patch init
<mako_berlin> and reboot
<JHOSMAN> you can share with me link of latest version of MultiRoom
<nykon1293> so the issues with radio and sound are fixed with this?
<mako_berlin> i installed MultiROM from GooglePlay, and later fixed the recovery
<JHOSMAN> ok, go!
<mako_berlin> sound i don't know
<nykon1293> but radio yes?
<nykon1293> i did it and it still is not working do i need to manullay tell it to use the radio.img file still?
<mako_berlin> wifi and gsm yes, if you mean that with radio (sorry, i'm german)
<nykon1293> manually*
<nykon1293> its worse than before lol i have no imei now
<JHOSMAN> It-s normal? https://twitter.com/namsohj/status/415863302603169792
<ogra_`> you mean the missing description ?
<ogra_`> i doubt it is harmful
<nykon1293> so that didn't work at all
<nykon1293> i no have no signal
<nykon1293> now*
<nykon1293> before I was getting signal but no wifi or cell data
<mako_berlin> here it works, sound also
<nykon1293> well something on mine is wrong
<JHOSMAN> mako_berlin in  advanced -> multirom -> List ROMs  nor appear utouch
<JHOSMAN> it-s noting
<mako_berlin> but i have no keyboard in the twitter app, i wanted to tweet that i love open source but i can't :/
<ogra_`> JHOSMAN, you two are talking about different things
<ogra_`> you seem to use the semi official dual boot thing that was announced two days ago
<ogra_`> mako_berlin uses multiRM
<ogra_`> *ROM
<mako_berlin> oh, i see
<JHOSMAN> ogra_`:  I Install ubuntu touch with Android dual boot mode, the new, but the wifi does not work, but I want to fix it with the new patch.
<ogra_`> i doubt the patch will fix anything
<ogra_`> they operate totall differently
<ogra_`> you would end up with a mix of both in the end
<nykon1293> mako_berlin i did what you said but it doesn't seem to be working what could be the problem?
<nykon1293> could it be a kernal problem?
<JHOSMAN> My list en MultiBoot its white
<nykon1293> this didn't fix a thing...
<nykon1293> is there anyone else here besides berlin that can verify this works and that i'm just screwing it up?
<JHOSMAN> how to resolvmy problem? (Wifi)
<ogra_`> nykon1293, well, i dont use any dual/multiboot stuff here, wifi and GSM/3G works fine or me with image #7 on the tusty channel
<ogra_`> err
<ogra_`> image #79
<nykon1293> is that a better channel to install than the stable 101?
<ogra_`> oh, definitely
<nykon1293> maybe ill just remove it completley and install it again
<nykon1293> but this time #79
<ogra_`> saucy(stable) 101 is about 4 months old now ... trusty (devel) 79 has all the latest fixes and features
<nykon1293> oh well im a idiot
<mako_berlin> just to make it clear: my setup is Nexus4 with CM10.2-mako and i used MultiROM to install Ubuntutouch. The now fixed issue was about MultiROM.
<JHOSMAN> I installed Nexus 4.4.2.Rom (of google)
<ogra_`> JHOSMAN, ah, thats your prob then
<JHOSMAN> The Wifi network with tusty not run
<nykon1293> I also use 4.4.2 as well
<ogra_`> (android 4.4 uploads a new radio firmware into the modem, one that is not cmpatible with 4.2 ... and ubuntus radio stack is based on androids 4.2 one)
<nykon1293> but if i tell the rom to use a different radio.imf file through multirom should work?
<ogra_`> no idea
<nykon1293> .img*
<nykon1293> i'm going to try and ill let you know
<ogra_`> i know there was a workaround announced with the "dual boot installer" but i doubt that will work with multiROM
<nykon1293> well i got it to actually show signal with the #101 build
<ogra_`> http://developer.ubuntu.com/2013/12/announcing-ubuntu-and-android-dual-boot-developer-preview/
<nykon1293> i just couldn't get data wifi sound or mic
<ogra_`> but i would suspect thats incompatible with multiROm
<nykon1293> well if what berlin is saying with this new build of multirom maybe it will work ;-)
<ogra_`> right, try it
<JHOSMAN> developer.ubuntu.com not open =(
<ogra_`> ?
<JHOSMAN> ~$ ping developer.ubuntu.com PING developer.ubuntu.com (91.189.89.122) 56(84) bytes of data. ^C --- developer.ubuntu.com ping statistics --- 6 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 5032ms
 * ogra_` has it open in his browser
<ogra_`> and reload works fine
<ogra_`> ping works as well for me
<JHOSMAN> =(
<JHOSMAN> My ISP x( :@
<JHOSMAN> .
<a_muva_> how can I switch to devel channel?
<ogra_`> a_muva_, what channel are you on now ?
<JHOSMAN> :o https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation#Getting_phone_calls_to_work_in_Ubuntu_and_Android_4.4
<JHOSMAN> :P
<a_muva_> saucy
<a_muva_> ogra_ saucy
<ogra_`> use adb ...
<ogra_`> system-image-cli -c trusty -b 0
<ogra_`> in the adb shell
<a_muva_> ok thanks
<ogra_`> add -v if you want to se any output of that command
<ogra_`> (it takes a while, quite weird if it doe that silently)
<ogra_`> *does
<JHOSMAN> OT - Question, one has scheduled ZendFramework?
<mako_berlin> can anybody tell me why i have no keyboard in the twitter app?
<MoL0ToV> hi to all! i have a samsung android phone, is possibile to install ubuntu on it instead of android?
<ogra_`> !devices | MoL0ToV
<ubot5> MoL0ToV: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<JHOSMAN> mako_berlin: ogra_` nykon1293  Image File Radio for Android 4.3 http://web.djodjo.org/dwn.php?ff=968448&a=download/android/ROM_images/factory_images_gn_occam:radio-mako-m9615a-cefwmazm-2.0.1700.84.img
<JHOSMAN> http://web.djodjo.org/dwn.php?ff=968448&a=download/android/ROM_images/factory_images_gn_occam:radio-mako-m9615a-cefwmazm-2.0.1700.84.img
<MoL0ToV> there is a working ubuntu image for samsung s4-mini?
<MoL0ToV> when is planned a stable release?
<ogra_`> the first stablerelease was in octber
<nykon1293> not working...
<ogra_`> official images are only for nexus devices though ... to other devices people need to do ports
<nykon1293> im about to give up for now lol
<nykon1293> im wondering if it could be a kernal problem considering im running 4.4.2
<ogra_`> just drop that android stuff ;)
<nykon1293> lol
<ogra_`> why lol ?
<nykon1293> because i love android
<ogra_`> ubuntu works good enough as daily driver
<nykon1293> i just wanted the ability to do both
<nykon1293> well there are features i use that won't be available if i do a full switch
<ogra_`> indeed :)
<nykon1293> does anyone know the answer how to get this thing working properly with android 4.4.2 ?
<nykon1293> is it a kernal problem?
<ogra_`> depends what you use .... if you use the dual boot thing downgrading the radio image should just work
<ogra_`> as for multirom, see the backlog from 2h ago ... there are bugs in multirom that make ubuntu not mount the radio stuff properly
<ogra_`> (teh multirom developer was here and had a fix for it)
<nykon1293> its strange beause i did get signal the first time around
<nykon1293> does anyone know where i can download the radio.img files
<nykon1293> for nexus 4 android 4.2.2?
<sandip> hello
<sandip> hello
<MoL0ToV> is possible to compile a image for samsung s4 mini?
<nykon1293> man this is becoming difficult
<nykon1293> ha i think i got it working with multirom
<nykon1293> everything is working
<nykon1293> data wifi calling
<nykon1293> is it possible to sync contacts with gmail with ubuntu?
<daker> nykon1293: http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/google-contacts-on-ubuntu-touch.html
<daker> nykon1293: but not sure if it's still working
<nykon1293> its pretty cool to play around with but i couldn't use it as a daily driver right now...hows battery life?
<nykon1293> anyway to do it right from the phone? thats a major bummer that it can't be done easily
<daker> nykon1293: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360554/how-do-i-sync-google-contacts
<JHOSMAN> Problem in Nexus 4 with Android 4.4.2 Solved!
<JHOSMAN> how to acces data (photos and music) of android? from Ubuntu Touch?
<Tassadar> did that mako_berlin guy say something before he left? about 4-5 hour ago?
<Tassadar> *hours
<Tassadar> ah, ubuntu has irc logs, nice
<Tassadar> so it is fixed, good
<AndraxKuzco> Is there a guide to porting Ubuntu touch to other phones?
<a_muva_> I just tried device factory reset and now I have only google displaying. not sure what to do next.
<a_muva_> adb is not recognizing my nexus 4
<FuLgOrE> merry christmas
<FuLgOrE> any updates of the 4.4 rebase?
<daker> FuLgOrE: AFAIK no
<FuLgOrE> ok thx
<xnox> FuLgOrE: you can watch the commits and phablet.ubuntu.com for the 4.4 branch....
<xnox> FuLgOrE: somethings have landed already (build-fixes to libraries built on top of 4.4) but we didn't switch to 4.4 yet.
<a_muva_> I have a problem with enter key  and clear key as well
<FuLgOrE> @xnox: is there a way for me to use the system to install it on my nexus 5?
<FuLgOrE> @xnox: phone and sms would be enough
<xnox> FuLgOrE: we don't have working nexus 5 images yet.
<FuLgOrE> @xnox: do you know if there is a date when it should be switched to 4.4 and do you know if canonical will build an image for the nexus 5? Since canonical got a partner for a new ubuntu touch phone, I guess that the priority will be on that device. But it would be nice to get some information regarding the Nexus 5. If canonical will not plan to make an image, maybe the community will support.
<FuLgOrE> I would also like to help but I'm just a user :-/
<FuLgOrE> I checked the page http://phablet.ubuntu.com/gitweb . how to see which package is switched to 4.4 already?
<daker> a_muva_: on the terminal app ?
 * popey wonders if anyone has a bluetooth headset working with UT
<popey> bug 1264162
<ubot5> bug 1264162 in indicator-bluetooth (Ubuntu) "Cannot find bluetooth headset on mako #79" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1264162
<daker> popey: i have tried to connect UT to another phone, but i was getting the same thing
<popey> i dont think that's supported
<popey> headsets apparently are
<daker> ah ok
 * popey wonders why he can't update his phone
 * popey reflashes
<daker> popey: when i can't update(infinite loading) i use system-image-cli -v
<popey> daker: thanks
<daker> at least it will tell you where things are blocking
<ogra_`> FuLgOrE, work with OEMs happens in another area of canonical, the team working on the distro itself will go on supporting nexus devices even if there are preinstalled phones
<ogra_`> (the preinstalled ones might be locked down etc ... the developer images will stay on open hardware)
<ogra_`> (at least thats the current plan ... )
<a_muva_> daker yes
<daker> a_muva_: it's a known bug 1257791
<ubot5> bug 1257791 in Ubuntu Terminal App "Enter and backspace broken in terminal" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257791
<a_muva_> thank you
#ubuntu-touch 2013-12-26
<Drooid> Hey, if anyone's here.. Is there any news on Nexus 5 Support?
<sabon> hola
<sabon> hay alguien ahi
<sabon> hi???
<sabon> necesito consultar a alguien acerca de si se puede intalar ubuntu en una tablet lenovo / i need some help, i want install ubuntu on a lenovo tablet, can i do that? and how?
<nexx> someone there?
<nexx> someboooddyy?
<Reynaldo_Jose|2> hey
<Reynaldo_Jose|2> lol
<Reynaldo_Jose|2> ??!
<pacificfils> i heard a rumor that Mir on the N7 is finally fixed. Confirm/deny ?
<RustyShackleford> I want to try installing ubuntu on my old android phone (motorola razr)
<RustyShackleford> where do I get started?
<RustyShackleford> it even possible to install on my device?
<Reynaldo_Jose> google up the
<Reynaldo_Jose> or well
<Reynaldo_Jose> go to wiki.ubuntu.com/touch/install
<Reynaldo_Jose> there you can find more information about devices that can run it atm
<EgyParadox> Hello, If I want to try the dual boot, having stock or cyanogenmod or aosp is a must, what about another custom roms?
<Mustafa_> hello
<Mustafa_> guys ?
<Mustafa_> how i can install ubuntu on tablet ( lenovo a3000 )
<lotuspsychje> Mustafa_: check the url in topic for supported devices
<Mustafa_> where is it ?
<lotuspsychje> Mustafa_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Mustafa_> =(
<Mustafa_> i cant .. =( .. but my tablet is new device .. maybe i can try it
<Mustafa_> what do you think ?
<lotuspsychje> Mustafa_: would be safer to ask in channel
<lotuspsychje> for your device
<lotuspsychje> not all devices run smooth yet
<Mustafa_> which channel ? .. sorry but i'm new in this world ..
<EgyParadox> Hello I get < waiting for device> when attempting to install ubuntu touch with dual boot using UPDATE
<Mustafa_> r u arabic ? mr egyparadox ?
<EgyParadox> Mustafa_, the only devices supported are nexus currently
<Mustafa_> ok .. when will be in another devices ?
<EgyParadox> I am not sure when, even the current release of ubuntu touch is for developers
<Mustafa_> ok thank you
<EgyParadox> I installed the Ubuntu installer manually, I am not sure if there is a problem with the dual boot script or the phone itself, it is downloading ubuntu touch itself, how big is it?
<arcolife> EgyParadox, The script is fine. I installed it an hour ago. Downloading took around 30 minutes on approx 70Kbps
<arcolife> EgyParadox, Even I'm not sure of the size.
<arcolife> I installed Touch dual booth with Android 4.4.2 on 'mako'.. an hour ago. The version it shows is 14.04 (r79)..  Now, problems I am facing:  No Sound | No WiFi network detection even after turning it on & Bluetooth icon never shows up | Gallery double touch-slide needed always to sift though the pictures | Caller worked just one time for one call
<arcolife> oh I guess https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation#Android4.4Radio this shall help
<EgyParadox> I am running 4.2.2 on maguro, it seems thats its actually an advantage that I cannot upgrade to 4.4.*.
<EgyParadox> Download fail IO error
<EgyParadox> I have about 5 GB free space
<mauriziosfizio> hello all, could i install acer Iconia B-1?
<mauriziosfizio> i mean on this iconia install ubuntu
<EgyParadox> mauriziosfizio, Check the supported devices page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mauriziosfizio> @EgyParadox nothing well thx, i hope to see my device on that  page ASAP
<mauriziosfizio> there is acer a700 i have to wait
<EgyParadox> The image was downloaded then the installation started then the device wasnt responding and it rebooted back into android, any help?
<MRKoek> Hi
<MRKoek> Anyone tryd Ubuntu on a Sony Xperia Z?
<MRKoek> Anyone tryd Ubuntu on a Sony Xperia Z?
<Sora1995_> Hello. I figured I'd come to the source. Has progress on the flo (Nexus 7 2013) stopped altogether?
<ogra_`> Sora1995, it has, but will pick up again once the HW tree is ported to android 4.4 ...
<ogra_`> (jan/feb)
<Sora1995> ogra_`: thank you :)
<adonda> I'm just following the "Manual Download & Installation" instructions, and I think there is an error.
<Aaron1011> Is anyone working on an Ubuntu Touch port for the Nexus 7 2013 (Wifi only)?
<Aaron1011> It currently has CyanogenMod 10.2 and 11.0 available. As Ubuntu Touch is based off of CM 10.1, would it still be possible to create a port?
<ftpd> Hi. Is there any list of available apps?
<ftpd> All 'stock' apps proveded with ubuntu touch - do they work? Clock, alarm etc.
<ftpd> Browser?
<Ceraphin> Hi all
<Ceraphin> is there anyone with a nexus 7 3G 2011.
<Ceraphin> ?
<Ceraphin> no one here can help me with the install?
<Ceraphin> tries 3 different version none is working;
#ubuntu-touch 2013-12-27
<a_muva_> how can I down grade terminal app from 0.5.29 to 0.5.28?
<EgyParadox> How long should installation via dual boot installer should take?
<thamvmk> For nexus4, could we do dual boot with android and ubuntu?
<EgyParadox> Yes, actually it has seen the most exhaustive tests
<EgyParadox> testing*
<arctichenry> Hey there all, I have a nexus 7 2012 edition, is there a file to flash assumeing that I already have CWM installed on it along with it rooted?
<duflu> arctichenry: Yes the 2012 edition is supported. The instructions are: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Ceraphin> Hi all
<Ceraphin> is there anyone who has succed on installing touch on a nexus 7 2011 3G?
<popey> 2011?
<Ceraphin> 2012
<popey> I thought they were "2012"
<Ceraphin> sorry :D
<popey> right
<popey> I only have a wifi nexus 7, not 3g
<popey>     phablet-flash ubuntu-system --no-backup -d grouper
<popey> that should work
<Ceraphin> yeah but actualy the Wifi and 3G are different so can't do that
<Ceraphin> no
<Ceraphin> that won't work
<Ceraphin> already tried
<popey> what happens?
<Ceraphin> and boot stuck
<Ceraphin> I also tried installation by hand
<Ceraphin> of 3 different versions same…
<Ceraphin> only help I found was that http://askubuntu.com/questions/356169/how-to-start-ubuntu-touch-on-nexus-7-3g-tilapia-nakasig
<popey> sorry, i dont know why that's not working
<popey> and most people who work on it are on vacation
<Ceraphin> yeah it's christmas :)
<Ceraphin> that's ok popey I will found out ;)
<mohansai> hi
<mohansai> i have flashed the ubuntu touch in my nexus4 device
<mohansai> there is  problem with wifi
<mohansai> yes
<mohansai> wifi broblem
<mohansai> the wifi  is desabled
<EgyParadox> Where can I find the source code for The Ubuntu touch dual boot installer?
<mbalmer> good day
<ogra_`> EgyParadox, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation look for a "contribute code" link
<Ceraphin> Guys I am doing the phablet-flash on my Nexus 7 3G but when I arrive to Pushing to /cache/recovery it stuck here… any idea?
<Ceraphin> (I am doing it in sudo in a Virtual Box with Ubuntu)
<hardy1> hi
<hardy1> and merry chistmas
<hardy1> i read that is a dual-boot-loader for ubntu-touch is released... maybe a finale-version from touch is released too yet?
<M4dH4TT3r> hello
<M4dH4TT3r> any help available?
<ogra_`> hardy1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation ... and no, there is no final release
<ogra_`> (you can use trusty on a daily basis quite well, but a final is far out)
<M4dH4TT3r> I just followed the manua download/installation on my device with no sucess
<M4dH4TT3r> I'm trying to install ubuntu touch on a Cruz Velocity T301 with a MIPS processor
<M4dH4TT3r> full wipe no sidde by side
<hardy1> orga_:  thanks
<popey> bug 1264491
<ubot5> bug 1264491 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "There's no way to remove unwanted sites from history" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1264491
<popey> ogra_`: if you have a mo can you confirm ps
<popey> pls
<M4dH4TT3r> any recommendations?
<M4dH4TT3r> I was trying with the trusty installation
<popey> also bug 1264493 if you have a mo ogra_`
<ubot5> bug 1264493 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Copy / Paste doesn't fully work across browser sessions / webapps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1264493
<M4dH4TT3r> anyone?
<popey> M4dH4TT3r: we dont support mips
<ogra_`> popey, paste works usually ? i thought that wasnt implemented at all yet
<popey> ogra_`: in some places, yes
<ogra_`> both confirmed
<popey> but not between webapps
<popey> ta
<popey> !devices | M4dH4TT3r
<ubot5> M4dH4TT3r: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<popey> that page lists what's "supported"
<popey> ogra_`: i find http://supersimpletasks.com as a good way to make a note of the bugs I need to file on the phone
<popey> it stores the to-do items in local storage on the device, handy
<ogra_`> webapp !
<ogra_`> :)
<popey> yeah, needs one
<popey> feel free to make it
<ogra_`> heh, nope, i'm busy with my home automation app
<popey> hehe
<popey> np ☻
<ogra_`> (well, heating control only atm ... but i will grow it with teh rest of teh system over time)
<ftpd> Is there a listo of working apps? All apps shipped with ubuntu image work? My gnex is my primary phone and I need to have alarm clock, browser etc. working on it.
<Ceraphin> guys did anyone have any idea why abootimg -x trusty-preinstalled-system-armel+grouper.img give me a not a valid android Boot Image?
<ogra_`> -system- is the rootfs, not a boot.img
<ogra_`> you want -boot-
<Ceraphin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/356169/how-to-start-ubuntu-touch-on-nexus-7-3g-tilapia-nakasig
<ogra_`> thats definitely a typo
<ogra_`> abootimg can not extract system images
<Ceraphin> ok
<ogra_`> also there is an easier way than extracting
<ogra_`> get the original cmdline with: abootimg -i /path/to/boot.img
<ogra_`> then: abootimg -u /path/to/boot.img -c "cmdline=$your_old_cmdline $whatever_you_want_appended"
<Ceraphin> oh nice thanks
<ogra_`> (you can check if it was updated correctly with abootimg -i again)
<Ceraphin> datapart : bad config entry
<Ceraphin> any idea how I could extract the system img?
<ogra_`> what was your exact command ?
<ogra_`> (copy paste it here)
<ogra_`> looks like you messed up the quoting
<Ceraphin> abootimg -u  trusty-preinstalled-boot-…..img -c "cmdline = console=tty1 datapart=/dev/mmcblk0p10"
<ogra_`> drop the spaces around the equal sign
<Ceraphin> ok
<Ceraphin> seems to work
<ogra_`> check with abootimg -i
<Ceraphin> Success
<ogra_`> :)
<Ceraphin> ok I will try to flash it now
<ogra_`> now flash it with fastboot
<Ceraphin> on it
<Ceraphin> ok boot still stuck on the Google
<Ceraphin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/356169/how-to-start-ubuntu-touch-on-nexus-7-3g-tilapia-nakasig
<Ceraphin> I have done all and still stucked …
<ogra_`> Ceraphin, do you have run phablet-flash first to do a complete installation ?
<Ceraphin> yes
<Ceraphin> yes
<kenshiro> Hi, when an Ubuntu Touch phone or tablet is docking to a monitor, will video output be fluent in hd movies and video games (if cpu and video chips supports it). I ask because I'm worried that if video, audio, keyboard, mouse, joystick and other devices are sharing the same usb port, it could cause that video never could be so fluent like in a desktop or laptop with a dedicated port for video output
<Ceraphin> INFO:phablet-flash:Installation complete
<Ceraphin> any idea ogra?
<ogra_`> you might need to use the zip install method from the top of the post
<ogra_`> not sure
<Ceraphin> trying
<aaljosa> hi, did anyone solve the problem with "missing update command" when tryingo to install Ubuntu dual boot on Nexus 4?
<aaljosa> i can't find any solution on forums
<Ceraphin> orga same not working
<Ceraphin> I have use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Supported_devices_and_codenames
<Ceraphin> Manual Download & Installation
<Ceraphin> OMG it's pissing me off …. can't find a way to have it working on this Nexus 7 3G
<Reynaldo_Jose> CD
<Ceraphin> I have search all over internet and try all and still didn't can't find a way to successful install on nexus 7 3G
<Aaron1011> Ceraphin: Is it the 2013 model, or a different one?
<Ceraphin> 2012
<Ceraphin> even so I didn't succed
<Ceraphin> I have tried phablet-tools
<Ceraphin> and manual install
<Ceraphin> nothing worked
<Ceraphin> any idea Aaron1011 ?
<Aaron1011> Ceraphin: Oops, I just aw your previous messages :)
<Aaron1011> hmm
<Aaron1011> What happened when you tried using phablet-flash (folloing the wiki instructions)?
<Aaron1011> following^^
<Ceraphin> stuck on boot
<Ceraphin> "Google"
<Ceraphin> nothing else
<Aaron1011> Hmm
<Ceraphin> I am flashing back android
<Ceraphin> to try again a clean install
<Aaron1011> Ceraphin: Did phablet-flash give you any errors?
<Ceraphin> none
<Ceraphin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/356169/how-to-start-ubuntu-touch-on-nexus-7-3g-tilapia-nakasig
<Ceraphin> even that doesn't work
<smoku> hi
<Aaron1011> Ceraphin: Sorry, I'm not sure
<Aaron1011> You're best bet is probably to keep trying/wait for a new release
<Ceraphin> yeah
<Ceraphin> ..
<Ceraphin> possible
<ihp140> hello every body
<ihp140> i need some help
<ihp140> can i have your attention ?
<krabappel2548> hello everyone, is there someone who might help me with an Ubuntu Touch port
<krabappel2548> ?
<shiggitay> hello
<shiggitay> Has anyone here gotten Touch to run on a Nexus 5 yet? I'd be willing to help beta test, be it dual boot or not. :)
<krabappel2548> shiggitay: I have no idea, but I'm working on Z1 port now, also a S800 device
<shiggitay> krabappel2548, ah coo
<krabappel2548> since there is no cm-10.1 device tree for these newer devices it throws up more build errors
<shiggitay> ew
<krabappel2548> I'm trying to get it building for z1 now
<krabappel2548> shiggitay: you can ask an experienced N5 AOSP dev to try making ubuntu touch
<shiggitay> I think I read somewhere that Cannonical themselves are doing it, but they  are having issues with 4.4 compatability or something
<Ceraphin> anyone already succed the install on a Nexus 7 3G.
<shiggitay> once they port that portion I think they'll post a build
<shiggitay> in 2014 it's said they're gonna release smartphones with Ubuntu Touchn installed as the main OS, so I'd assume existing devices would get full support as well by that time
<TachOut> hi, I'm on a Nexus 7 with Android 4.4.2 and am getting 'Missing update command' after the download (also cannot access /cache/system) - any ideas?
<Ceraphin> TachOut: which version of Nexus?
<TachOut> the original 2012 32GB one
<TachOut> it also says ubuntu-boot.img is not a correct image
<Ceraphin> 3G or Wifi?
<TachOut> wifi
<Ceraphin> how did you install it?
<Ceraphin> with phablet-tool or manualy?
<TachOut> via the dual boot app, it manages to download everything then fails
<Ceraphin> oh ok sorry on dual boot never tried so can't help you?
<Ceraphin> !
<TachOut> apparently there are 'issues' with kitkat
<Ceraphin> oh so just downgrade first and then do it
<Ceraphin> what tuto did you follow
<TachOut> er, the one that was posted here a few days ago, I'm not at home so can't see it atm
<TachOut> although can't really go wrong with the software, bare minimum of options etc.
<Ceraphin> ok let see If I can find something
<Ceraphin> yeah but have tried to downgrade ?
<TachOut> ah, no, not used any custom roms at all, also I think this may have already overwritten the recovery, may leave it until I get home
<Ceraphin> try to flash https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images#nakasi
<Ceraphin> the 4.3 version
<TachOut> this is a grouper, I'd really rather not downgrade though, reading the tutorial I've just found again the 4.4 issue relates to phone calls only which this device can't make so I must have missed a step or something, checking
<Ceraphin> yeah I understand
<Ceraphin> I have my nexus here so if you find the tutorial I could try to flash back android and do it.
<TachOut> ahh, trying again having followed the instructions to the letter this time, lol
<Ceraphin> ok
<EgyParadox> How long should the installation via dual boot should take?
<Ceraphin> it's actualy quite fast
<Ceraphin> where are you in the process?
<EgyParadox> It is already downloaded, when it starts to install, the phone freezes, I do not know why, the first time it froze then it rebooted, then I retried the installation it freezes every time.
<Ceraphin> which kernel did you install with multirom app?
<EgyParadox> franco
<EgyParadox> u mean the custom ROM?
<Ceraphin> no
<Ceraphin> do you have a custom rom or stock?
<EgyParadox> custom rom
<Ceraphin> oh
<Ceraphin> that's could be the problem
<EgyParadox> its not cyanogenmod
<Ceraphin> I did it using 4.4.2 stock rooted rom and it's working perfectly
<Ceraphin> but in the MultiRom app you have to install the specific kernel patch.
<EgyParadox> Where?
<Tassadar> isn't he talking about the "official" ubuntu dual-boot app, and not multirom?
<Ceraphin> oh perhaps yeah
<Ceraphin> :D
<EgyParadox> yes I am talking about the dual boot app
<EgyParadox> Should I report this or the problem is with my phone?
<Guest68266> hi . whats the latest released verison (trusty)
<Guest68266> system-image-cli --dry-run doesn't work for me
<mhb> + cant get terminal to work
<mhb> tried installing 5.28 but apparently 27 28 29 are buged
<mhb> where can i find .26
<typhlosion> Hi all
<typhlosion> i is ubuntu-touch useable yet ?
<Rienzilla> the basics work
<Rienzilla> I can call and webbrowse
<typhlosion> hmm good
<typhlosion> only on nexus i suppose ?
<typhlosion> i was think about trying it on LG G but i don't want to risk losing it
<mbalmer_> bonsoir
<mbalmer_> so will 2014 see a ubuntu touch GA version?
<typhlosion> idk
<typhlosion> we hope to see official phone running Ubuntu-touch OS but it will need some time
<mbalmer_> we would immediately adopt any device running ubuntu...
<mbalmer_> eagerly waiting for anything ;)
<typhlosion> the same here
<mbalmer_> what kind of stuff are you doing?  we do pos/payment stuff.
<typhlosion> ???
<mbalmer_> I mean what kind of stuff are you envisioning on ubuntu enabled mobil devices?
<typhlosion> i didn't do anything (i don't have the power to do it)
<typhlosion> but i will be welling to get any phone that have ubuntu touch on it
<typhlosion> i am trying to get the os on my phone
<typhlosion> but didn't get any clue on how to do it
<Rienzilla> the install instructions worked out of the box for me on an lg nexus 4
 * typhlosion why i didn't buy n4
<Bazyouka> Hi everybody
<Bazyouka> can someone help me to understand one step of ubuntu touch installation on nexus 4 ? i think that it's stop and need an input. They asking me ROM may flash stock recovery on boot. Fix ? THIS CAN NOT BE UNDONE. I can choose between some no and one "YES - Disable recovery flash" or *****Go Back*****. What must I do ?
<Bazyouka> anyone ?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-12-28
<hoshikama> can somebody write a tut for maually installing dual boot ubuntu cause i cant use internet in my tab directly?
<M4dH4TT3r> theres a tut on the ubuntu website
<M4dH4TT3r> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<M4dH4TT3r> at the bottom
<hoshikama> thanks
<M4dH4TT3r> np
<M4dH4TT3r> just used it last night myself
<FuLgOrE> good morning
<jalcine> g'mornign
<jalcine> *morning
<Caster_> Hello
<M4dH4TT3r> morning its midnight!
<Caster_> Has anyone installed ubuntu onto the transformer tf101?
<kelt> Hello
<kelt> is Ubuntu Touch planned for Nexus 7 II ?
<OttOmanTR> who does run this website? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/10/4-reasons-why-you-shouldnt-install-ubuntu-touch-1-0
<M4dH4TT3r> hey anntone here?
<M4dH4TT3r> anyone*
<Tachyon`> not sure but I've been unable to get it working on my nexus 7 2012, whatever I do, it fails after download saying ubuntu-boot is not a correct image and missing update command (although it previously says generating update command), on 4.4.2 but that apparently shouldn't be an issue as this nexus 7 is wifi only hence no phone hardware for it to break
<Tachyon`> (was asking yesterday about it as TachOut but still no further today, lol)
<Guest62408> hi
 * shiggitay still waits for a usable build for the N5
<EgyParadox> Which has better performance saucy or trusty?
<szymon_w> hello, can anyone from app reviewing team give green light to new webapp on UT app store pending list, please :)
<popey> szymon_w: hey
<popey> I'll take a look at it in a bit
<szymon_w> popey, thanks :)
<popey> np
<szymon_w> popey, thanks for quick review, fixed version is pushed already.
<popey> szymon_w: k
<ezhik`ocean> that's a lot of people in here.
<ezhik`ocean> any nexus 4 ubuntu touch users in here?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-12-29
<popey> ezhik`ocean: yes
<ezhik`ocean> popey: stable?
<ezhik`ocean> I am charging up my nexus 4 right now to install
<ezhik`ocean> wondering if it is good enough for every day driver.
<popey> depends what apps you use daily
<ezhik`ocean> popey: phone, text and web for the most part.
<ezhik`ocean> reading the news and checking corporate email mostly.
<ezhik`ocean> having problems flashing the ubuntu-touch image on nexus 4
<ezhik`ocean> Got an error while pushing to /cache/recovery/
<ezhik`ocean> it is booted in recovery with ubuntu logo at this point.
<ezhik`ocean> actually nevermind, it fixed itself.
<ezhik`ocean> ignore me.
<ezhik`ocean> skills issue.
<ezhik`ocean> it was loose cable that was causing adb conn to drop
<ezhik`ocean> wifi doesn't work
<ezhik`ocean> does not detect any wifi on nexus4 :(
<RAOF> ezhik`ocean: Installed over android 4.4?
<ezhik`ocean> yes
<ezhik`ocean> 4.4.2
<ezhik`ocean> did I screw something up?
<ezhik`ocean> I thought I followed the directions firmly
<ezhik`ocean> RAOF: yes.
<RAOF> ezhik`ocean: We're not yet compatible with the radio firmware found in 4.4; if you install over 4.3 (or earlier, I guess), it'll work.
<ezhik`ocean> would be nice if it was a warning on the site.
<ezhik`ocean> :(
<ezhik`ocean> how come it is running 13.10
<ezhik`ocean> and not 12.04 lts?
<M4dH4TT3r> anyoe here experienced with cwm?
<RAOF> ezhik`ocean: I think there is a warning somewhere; it might not be big enough, though.
<M4dH4TT3r> Im running into a problem with a HTC desire CDMA not mounting /SDCARD/ from CWM recovery I'm wondering if theres a work around? Ive tried reflashing a newer CWM version from fastboot revolutionary with same result someone mentioned previously it doesnt have fstab could this be due to sdcard capacity as Ive tried with 4gb and 16gb cards
<RAOF> ezhik`ocean: Why not 12.04? Because 12.04 had none of the infrastructure to support Ubuntu Touch!
<ezhik`ocean> Ah gotcha!
<ezhik`ocean> Thanks!
<ezhik`ocean> is there a way to install ubuntu server isntead of ubuntu touch and turn your phone into a cheap server? ;)
<ezhik`ocean> Just out of curiousity :)
<ezhik`ocean> the answer will be no I am sure.
<M4dH4TT3r> no
<M4dH4TT3r> I am doing the same thinng at the moment
<M4dH4TT3r> cheap server
<M4dH4TT3r> just go touch and install servers from there
<ezhik`ocean> nice M4dH4TT3r
<ezhik`ocean> :)
<ezhik`ocean> that's what I had in mind haha
<M4dH4TT3r> yeah I have ubuntu touch ready to go on 2 sd cards but ran inot a recovery firmware problem
<M4dH4TT3r> wont mount sd card
<M4dH4TT3r> I wish ubuntu touch supported MIPS though I have 2 other devices it would be perfect for
<Reynaldo_Jose> anyone know if there's a working whatsapp for ubuntu-touch or if they are working on it?
<arunkumar413> Can i install ubuntu touch on a micro memory card and boot it
<M4dH4TT3r> yes
<GeonoTRON2000> is it a known bug in 13.10 that the cursor becomes invisible after a suspend?
<GeonoTRON2000> (and doesn't come back)
<lotuspsychje> GeonoTRON2000: i think you need #ubuntu channel
<GeonoTRON2000> ok
<M4dH4TT3r> #ubuntu channel is for tards
<M4dH4TT3r> eveninng lotuspsychje how are you today?
<lotuspsychje> M4dH4TT3r: tards?
<M4dH4TT3r> yeah
<M4dH4TT3r> I'm banned for life
<lotuspsychje> explain?
<M4dH4TT3r> honestly was years ago I dont even remember
<M4dH4TT3r> now one of the ops bans me on sight though
<lotuspsychje> what did you do?
<M4dH4TT3r> I honestly have no idea
<lotuspsychje> didnt i see you there yesterday?
<M4dH4TT3r> yeah right before I was rebanned
<M4dH4TT3r> lulz
<lotuspsychje> why do you say years ago then?
<lotuspsychje> well ops dont ban for no reason
<M4dH4TT3r> because I was banned for something years ago (dont remember what) now they have it out for me banning me on sight
<M4dH4TT3r> that one does
<lotuspsychje> wich one
<M4dH4TT3r> he was making crap up yesterday and taking things out of context
<M4dH4TT3r> ikonia
<lotuspsychje> you can always try #ubuntu-ops for an unban, but keep in mind what you did to provoke?
<M4dH4TT3r> I pm'ed him "hello, you're still here you don't get vacation time?" cause had been like 3yrs since last time i was there and that was taken as an insult
<M4dH4TT3r> no idea what i did to provoke, tried ubuntu ops guess who was there doing all the taking
<lotuspsychje> you should not pm ops for such things lol
<M4dH4TT3r> then he was saying I was insulting islam
<M4dH4TT3r> lol
<lotuspsychje> and did you?
<M4dH4TT3r> no didnt say anything about islam
<lotuspsychje> ok well lets keep this channel free for touch problems mate
<M4dH4TT3r> then after ban I had some lil panzy op in android talking smack about it
<lotuspsychje> #ubuntu-ops is the chan you need for unban
<M4dH4TT3r> no no such luck
<lotuspsychje> and #ubuntu-offtopic for regular chats
<M4dH4TT3r> yeah been banned from there before for being off topic which is why i say ##ubuntu is for tards
<M4dH4TT3r> remembering back I was originally banned from #ubuntu for seeking help with an issue
<M4dH4TT3r> so anyways back to ubuntu touch
<M4dH4TT3r> lotuspsychje you there?
<lotuspsychje> use #ubuntu-offtopic to chat
<M4dH4TT3r> uhh wasnt going to chat
<M4dH4TT3r> probably be banned too
<M4dH4TT3r> test it
<M4dH4TT3r> lmao banned before I entered
<M4dH4TT3r> I think he sets ban on all channels hes in
<lotuspsychje> keep this channel free for ubuntu touch issues mate
<M4dH4TT3r> yeah I was highlighting you for such a issue
<M4dH4TT3r> how much you know about CWM and fstab?
<M4dH4TT3r> or is there another way to install UT besides sdcard?
<M4dH4TT3r> lmao lotuspsychje keeping this channel free for ubuntu touch issues means no one speaks because UT is so knew there is no one to answer
<M4dH4TT3r> lmao
<lotuspsychje> its your attitude that gets you banned mate
<M4dH4TT3r> how so?
<lotuspsychje> keeping the channel free for touch issues, and you keep chatting here
<M4dH4TT3r> why so serious
<M4dH4TT3r> no I asked a question regarding UT and no one knows
<M4dH4TT3r> or they're all afk in which its not a channel for chatting but for idling systems
<skinny> greetings
<skinny> is anyone knowledgeable at all with ubuntu phone?
<skinny> I just installed ubuntu phone...but have no sound...
<M4dH4TT3r> ##xda-devs also has ppl when slow in here
<rag3> in ubuntu dual boot it always gives me error "missing update command". Nexus 4 with android 4.4.2
<M4dH4TT3r> hello any ubuntu-touch pros around?
<ogra_`> M4dH4TT3r, most ubuntu touch devs are full time paid employees, during holidays canonical shuts down until new year ...
<M4dH4TT3r> ahh
<Tachyon`> Can somene please have a guess at what's happening here: http://kupo.be/pics/nobuntu.jpg
<Tachyon`> nexus 7, 2012, 4.4.2, followed instructions exactly etc.
<M4dH4TT3r> hello how much space on the SDHC is required to install ubuntu touch?
<Tachyon`> none, it goes to internal flash afaik
<Tachyon`> but 3-4GB
<M4dH4TT3r> cant do it with 1?
<M4dH4TT3r> wait what about internal flash?
<M4dH4TT3r> Tachyon`?
<Tachyon`> read the documentation, it has answers to your questions, has none to mine but heh
<M4dH4TT3r> no my question is how much on the sdhc is required for install?
<Tachyon`> internal flash, 3.4GB or so
<Tachyon`> if you can direct it to external sd, the same
<Tachyon`> althoguh that's not where it goes by default
<M4dH4TT3r> ok but it has to get there somehow
<Tachyon`> it goes to the internal flash
<M4dH4TT3r> I was trying to install from sdhc
<M4dH4TT3r> can I push too?
<Tachyon`> oh, you're not using the dual booting one
<M4dH4TT3r> no
<Tachyon`> I have no idea then, I've only tried that one
<M4dH4TT3r> I'd prefer to flash it using fastboot if thats posible though
<Tachyon`> there's a link in the topic, perhaps that might help
<Tachyon`> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Tachyon`> ah yes, that does look like what you're trying to do
<Tachyon`> one sec, lunch will be burning if I leaveit any logner
<M4dH4TT3r> k
<M4dH4TT3r> well I no longer have android on the sys just rev/cwm
<M4dH4TT3r> this is what I was following http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2165711
<M4dH4TT3r> but only SDHC card that will mount is 1gb
<M4dH4TT3r> I have 3 others it wont
<M4dH4TT3r> if I can flash over fastboot that is preferable but the files mentioned in theat thred I posted are seperate
<Tachyon`> re
<Tachyon`> okay, tha was a bit longer than a second
<Tachyon`> perhaps it needs a real parititon table
<Tachyon`> which windows neglects to add
<Tachyon`> try using gparted or similar to setup one of your larger cads
<M4dH4TT3r> no tried that too
<Tachyon`> oh, hrm
<Tachyon`> there's no such thing as a 1GB SDHC card btw, if it's 1GB it's SD
<M4dH4TT3r> no IGB SDHC
<Tachyon`> andything two or less is always SD, anything over 4 is always SDHC, 4s can go either way although are usually SDHC
<Tachyon`> it is not
<Tachyon`> there are zero 1GB SDHC cards
<M4dH4TT3r> technically I suppose 4 but 3 not accessable
<Tachyon`> ah
<Tachyon`> you do need to mention these little details, lol
<Tachyon`> is the card damaged?
<M4dH4TT3r> lol
<M4dH4TT3r> no
<Tachyon`> why can not the other 3 be accessed
<M4dH4TT3r> its made that way
<M4dH4TT3r> for some music crap
<Tachyon`> hrm
<Tachyon`> I'd just buy anothe card, they're reallycheap that size now
<M4dH4TT3r> when phone download music from muve music it goes to 3
<Tachyon`> 4/8GB etc.
<M4dH4TT3r> I have like 5 atm
<M4dH4TT3r> generic and kingston
<Tachyon`> oh right
<Tachyon`> anything but kingston, lol
<Tachyon`> I've had nothing but problems with those
<Tachyon`> the casings that fall apart if you look hard at them and the terrible performance with small file sizes
<M4dH4TT3r> ohh I have sandisc too
<Tachyon`> ah, they're the better ones imho
<M4dH4TT3r> wont mount either
<Tachyon`> I use sandisk ultra for everything now but sandisk invented flash memory so it's fair to say they know what they're doing
<Tachyon`> this has got to be the way you're parititoining/formatting them
<Tachyon`> gparted, create ms-dos parttition table, create fat32 partition for whole card, format, you've tried doig this?
<Tachyon`> if you don't have a linux box to hand with gparted you can download the system rescue cd and boot from it as that contains gparted
<M4dH4TT3r> ubuntu requires ext4 right?
<Tachyon`> well, it does for its own fs but probaly not for installing it
<M4dH4TT3r> tried fat too
<M4dH4TT3r> weird mbr/ext4 on sandisc is hanging cwm
<M4dH4TT3r> ok fixed that
<M4dH4TT3r> no cant mount mbr/ext4
<M4dH4TT3r> wtf? trying to reformat to fat and keep getting device is busy error
<M4dH4TT3r> nm stopped using util and installed gparted and format worked fine and let me sel3ectt fat blocks
<M4dH4TT3r> sweet 4gb seems to be working on mbr/fat16
<M4dH4TT3r> now just have to build UT on it (for 3rd time) and should be all good
<M4dH4TT3r> hey you gonna be around later gonna have some intresting UT questions after
<M4dH4TT3r> new problem
<M4dH4TT3r> Installing update...
<M4dH4TT3r> assert failed: getprop("ro.product.device") == " E:Error in /sdcard/Evervolv-UbuntuPhone-Turba-3.2.0p1-bravo.zip (Status 7)
<M4dH4TT3r> Installation aborted.
<M4dH4TT3r> anyone anyone?
<popey> no idea
<popey> what were you doing when that appeared?
<M4dH4TT3r> trying to install ubuntu touch from zip
<popey> how?
<M4dH4TT3r> in cwm
<popey> ah
<popey> no idea, sorry
<M4dH4TT3r> only thing I can figure is its the result of one of 2 things
<popey> I'd be googling what status 7 means
<M4dH4TT3r> 3*
<M4dH4TT3r> I did but the error applies to a multitude of things
<M4dH4TT3r> could be because A sudo tar --numeric-owner -axf manhattan-quantal-armhf-tar-20130221-1.tar.gz didnt take and instead returned a shitton of errors (I think because3 format is fat16 and not ext4)  or B because images are designed for HTC Desire not HTC Desire CDMA
<M4dH4TT3r> thats my guess anyways
<M4dH4TT3r> nm found it
<M4dH4TT3r> sigh...
<M4dH4TT3r> first problem is solved second problem I have an idea how to fix now but instructions arent very clear
<M4dH4TT3r> SD card needs 2 partitions [fat][ext4(1GB+)]but no specification for how big either should be or what file goes to which...
<M4dH4TT3r> just splitting it even... and miles to go before I sleep, and miles to go before I sleep...
<Prajith> can I install ubuntu on my galaxy tab2....?
<Prajith> I just want to give a try...
<Prajith> anyone tried this already..?
<jozokos> how's going with xperia z and ubuntu touch
<lapor> hey
<lapor> i wanted to install dual boot on my nexus 4
<lapor> and it stucks at the point waiting for sideload to boot
<lapor> can someone help me?
<lapor> on my phone it says Sideload started....
<lapor> Now send the package you want to aplly to the device with "adb sideload <Filename>"...
<lapor> I really don't know what to do...
<lapor> anybody?
<lapor> is anyone active today?
<mbalmer> depends on what you mean by active...
<lapor> hehe
<lapor> nice
<lapor> ok, can anyone help mw with my problem?
<lapor> anybody else experienced any issues with installing dualboot ubuntu/android on nexus4 ?
<Tachyon`> Can somene please have a guess at what's happening here: http://kupo.be/pics/nobuntu.jpg - Nexus 7 2012 - Android 4.4.2 - 16GB out of the 32 or so free. but this happens.
<the-gibson> Has ubuntu touch been ported to the Nexus 5?
 * Tachyon` hacks the-gibson
<Tachyon`> I don't believe so, it's currently only stable on a couple of devices
<Tachyon`> of which mine is not one
<Tachyon`> galaxy nexus, nexus 4 (stable), nexus 7 2012 and nexus 10 (unstable)
<johnjohn101> what's going to be available in april?
<Tachyon`> additionally, wargames is a much more realistic hacking movie
<the-gibson> Tachyon`: I couldn't find anything about it on the wiki
<the-gibson> Tachyon`: agreed
<Tachyon`> I've not managed to get it working on mine yet
<Tachyon`> and help is noticably thin on the ground, lol
<Tachyon`> get http://kupo.be/pics/nobuntu.jpg
<Tachyon`> when trying to use the dual boot installer
<the-gibson> hmm does the dualboot installer overwrite CWM?
<Tachyon`> particularly notable, "Generating update command" half way down and "missing update command" at the end
<Tachyon`> it does
<the-gibson> damn
<Tachyon`> it uses the recovery partition to boot the ubuntu kernel etc.
<Tachyon`> so it can leave android untouched
<Tachyon`> I want a real linux on my tablet dammit -.- it's really pocketable and I have a screen protector / keyboard for it
<the-gibson> yea I understand, I've done that before when just booting plain ubuntu
<Tachyon`> I used to have a debian on my note 2 but the repos are broken now
<Tachyon`> and th ecommercial one is even more broken
<Tachyon`> lol
<the-gibson> heh yea I was working with the team that wanted to bring out the Spark/Vivaldi tablet
<the-gibson> though i never managed to make anything run that I was satisfied with
<Tachyon`> I'm not familiar with that tablet
<Tachyon`> was it going to be a proper open source device
<Tachyon`> like the pandora and pi aren't as the SoCs have evil restrictions
<the-gibson> yea everything was supposed to be open source and then tablet manufactures made our lives difficult
<Tachyon`> ahh -.-
<the-gibson> since they didnt want to share kernel source
<Tachyon`> they don't have a choice
<the-gibson> even though they told us they would
<the-gibson> Tachyon`: good luck forcing them to do so
<Tachyon`> that's what the FSF are for
<Tachyon`> but yeah, I know what you mean, I've experienced difficulties myself in tha tarea
<mbalmer> chip manufacturors take open source software and give a rats ass about the license.
<the-gibson> mbalmer: yea no kidding
<rag3> in ubuntu dual boot it always gives me error "missing update command". Nexus 4 with android 4.4.2
<mbalmer> they could at least use a BSD kernel, then it would be in order.
<Tachyon`> rag, I'm having exactly the same issue with the nexus 7
<Tachyon`> if you solve it, please come back and tell me how
<Tachyon`> http://kupo.be/pics/nobuntu.jpg
<Tachyon`> you're getting that sort of output?
<Tachyon`> although interesting you're also on 4.4.2, I wonder if t's some sort of selinux issue
<rag3> Tachyon`: yes .. exactly that
<Tachyon`> ah, well, I'm fairly sure it's the android version then, it was suggested in here that I downgrade
<Tachyon`> however I suspect I'd lose all my installed apps if I did that
<Tachyon`> (could be wrongthough, never downgraded an android device)
<rag3> anyone ?
<Tachyon`> heh
<Tachyon`> I've been here for two days and not got a useful answer, I don't think you'll get one that quickly -.
<Mitchell92> Hi. Interested in putting ubuntu on my nexus 7. Laptop is a MacBook Pro... but I have interest in running ubuntu on my nexus 7
<mhb> hi there. i've got a suggestion the dual boot installer
<mhb> add kbps and downloaded (in mb) ... i've been downloading for an hour now. don't know if the file's too big or download's slow
<j-b> Hello
<j-b> is tvoss around?
<daker> j-b: welcome!
<daker> j-b: i think of the devs are on holidays
<j-b> daker: yeah, but he told me on HN that he would be around :)
<j-b> I'll just wait around
<daker> sure
<j-b> I hope he will prove me wrong :)
<daker> j-b: i would really recommend to send an email to the ML(while it's hot :))
<j-b> daker: yeah, I'll just wait
 * tvoss says hello
<j-b> tvoss: hello. I was looking for you :)
<j-b> tvoss: I'm jbk on HN
<tvoss> j-b, hey there :) read your answer a minute ago :)
<tvoss> j-b, it's quite late here (in Germany). Would you mind if we postpone until tomorrow?
<j-b> Sure, I'll be around tomorrow too. I'm in the same TZ
<tvoss> j-b, awesome, just ping me when you are online. Oh, and I would love to see vlc running on ubuntu touch :)
<j-b> tvoss: well, we'd love too, but we never had our answers :)
<tvoss> j-b, yup, understood :) happy to answer your questions and get the port off the ground
<blackjack_> Getting this error trying to build for Evita http://pastebin.com/y6rH1s7y
#ubuntu-touch 2014-12-22
<sergiusens> ogra_: popey care to see if you get this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu-camera/+bug/1404859
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1404859 in qtubuntu-camera (Ubuntu) "UI tearing after using the camera on mako" [Undecided,New]
<sergiusens> I see it on two makos
<popey> sergiusens: i can't right now as I no longer have a mako.
<ybon> I'm trying to get tethering working on my Nexus4, but without success, anyone having it working?
<ybon> I'm running adb shell android-gadget-service enable rndis
<ybon> but then it never connect to network
<Rey> hellooooooooooooo
<chreuben> Hi, all. I’m looking at PDAs, UMPCs, and tablets to run Linux. Does Ubuntu run officially on devices other than the Nexus 6? Google turns up some useful results, but they’re mutually contradictory. Any pointers would be appreciated.
<nhaines> chreuben: Ubuntu does not run on the Nexus 6.
<nhaines> Nexus 4 and Nexus 7 2013, and kinda Nexus 10 although I'm not sure if that's working right now.
<nhaines> My advice is to wait to buy a retail Ubuntu device if you want the touch interface.
<chreuben> Thank you. :)
<nhaines> You're welcome.  :)
<nhaines> mhall119: What software do you use for desktop screen recording?
<jin7at> hey can someone help me with a problem?
<nhaines> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jin7at> i flashed the nexus 10, but after that its showing me on the tablet: this phone needs restoring from a pc or service center. in the terminal stands: rebooting into recovery to flash
<jin7at> ok thanks and sorry for that. :) i will do it.
<nhaines> jin7at: it seems polite, but it's a little bit of a waste of time.  So that's why we have an automated message set up.  :)
<nhaines> Normally when this happens (and I've done it with phones, not tablets), I reflash the factory Android image, and then try again with the alternate ROM.
<nhaines> But you might be able to just reflash Ubuntu and see if that works, too.
<jin7at> i was a little bit in worry, cause after i unlocked the bootloader the device was in a i guess its called loop
<jin7at> ok, i will try it
<nhaines> jin7at: good luck!  But you should be able to reflash Android with a factory image from https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images
<imarino> good night every1
#ubuntu-touch 2014-12-23
<jin7at_> hey! i was already there in this chat for another problem, now my problem is, after i tried to reinstall the android stock for nexus 10, the adb devices command dont show me my device, i can not enter ubuntu cause something went wrong, so i had to reinstall android but its not possible, plz help someone. me
<jin7at_> my device is in a bootloop and i cant not flash the stock cause the terminal shows: after typing in sudo ./flash-all.sh: command not found
<mhall119> nhaines: Kazam
<mhall119> it's quite simple and gets the job done
<jin7at_> what do you mean?
<shiggity> hey all
<shiggity> rsalveti, have you had a chance to work on the n5's UT lately? :)
<kurain> hello all
<kurain> I am building ubuntu touch from scratch, but after make -j8, what should I do to add android image to syspart
<nhaines> mhall119: awesome, thanks for the recommendation.  :)
<b2850> guten morgen
<nhaines> Guten Morgen!
<aquarius> Chipaca, ping about how notifications are supposed to work, and push helpers
<b2850> em, wiko bloom isnt compatible with ubuntu touch? (sorry for my bad english)
<nhaines> The only devices that are officially compatible with Ubuntu are the Nexus 4, the 2013 Nexus 7, the Nexus 10, and the bq Aquarius that will be available for sale in February.
<aquarius> Aquaris.
<b2850> :<
<b2850> ok thx
<aquarius> otherwise I get highlighted every time someone talks about it :)
<nhaines> aquarius: well that's not all bad.  I mean you weren't paying attention to anything else at the moment, right?  :)
<aquarius> b2850, there are "community ports" for other devices, but those are not official devices. YOu can see that list at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices. Bear in mind that some may be almost complete community efforts to bring Ubuntu to a particular phone, and some may be barely even started or abandoned.
<aquarius> nhaines, trying to get a project finished before Christmas :)
<nhaines> Hm, me too.  :)
<b2850> aquarius: u have a highlight on touch, ubuntu? ^^ crazy, in a chan like this xD
<b2850> ok
<aquarius> b2850, nope, I have a highlight on "Aquarius". The first official phone to be released with Ubuntu on it from a carrier (rather than installing it yourself) is the Bq Aquaris. :-)
<b2850> hum i have to live with the ubuntu themes....till my handy is compatible
<nhaines> b2850: hopefully you'll be able to enjoy Ubuntu on your phone some day soon. :)
<b2850> yes
<b2850> i hate the google
<nhaines> You should be able to buy the bq Aquaris easily in February.
<b2850> bq?
<nhaines> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/12/bq-ubuntu-phone-launches-in-europe-this-february
<b2850> ah ok
<nhaines> Die bq-Seite sagt dass es nur €159,90 kostet.  Dass ist nicht sehr teuer.  :)
<b2850> ja
<b2850> ist hier deutsch erlaubt, ja?
<aquarius> ein bisschen. :)
<b2850> ok
<nhaines> Mm, in kleiner Teilen, aber Englisch ist vielleicht besser.  :)
<nhaines> (Ich spreche kaum Deutsch--ich tue nur so!)
<b2850> ja, verständlich^^
<b2850> ok:D
<verterok> aquarius: hi there!, how's going? you know about http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/push-notifications-client-guide/ right?
<aquarius> verterok, heya! Sorry, I was afk
<aquarius> verterok, I know how to use push stuff -- the app I'm going to release shortly uses them and that all works fine :)
<verterok> aquarius: ah, ok. :)
<aquarius> verterok, I have some questions about the *details*, like: why don't notifications marked as persist:true stay in my Notifications status menu until I open them explicitly? Can a push helper read and write files? That sort of thing :)
<aquarius> the basics are fine :-)
<verterok> aquarius: ah, yes..chipaca is the guy to ask about that
<aquarius> I thought he might be :-)
<aquarius> is he gone for Christmas now?
<verterok> aquarius: regarding files, I'm pretty sure you can do it in the helper. but you are confined to the app directories
<verterok> aquarius: probably
<aquarius> yeah, I want to read my app's u1db
<verterok> yes, I'm 98% sure you can do that :)
<aquarius> which I can do from python fine, although I need to check that the qt implementation uses the same database format, which I begged cdwyan to do :)
<aquarius> verterok, also, do you have a way of generating an incoming test message on the phone itself, rather than having to send one via push.ubuntu.com?
<aquarius> that would be really handy for testing my app which uses push
<verterok> aquarius: sorry, was afk
<verterok> aquarius: yes, there is a way using gdbus...let me find the proper cmd line (in my notes)
<verterok> aquarius: http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/platform/guides/push-notifications-server-guide/#com-ubuntu-postal-post
<aquarius> verterok, nice one!
<aquarius> How can I know which version of the OS my emulator is running, and whether creating a new emulator will give me something new with bugs fixed?
<aquarius> (the SDK says it is Ubuntu version 20141124, Device version 20141119, Image 9: is there something newer I can run? I don't know how to work that out.)
<verterok> aquarius: depends on which channel you are
<aquarius> verterok, I do not know how to find out which channel it is!
<verterok> aquarius: cat /etc/system-image/channel.ini :)
<aquarius> good answer, that man
<aquarius> trying it :)
<aquarius> verterok, channel: ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09
<verterok> aquarius: http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/generic_x86/ ;)
<verterok> aquarius: you could also run a "check for updates" in the emulator
<aquarius> verterok, aha, so I'm on version 9, and there's actually a version 11!
<aquarius> I don't think check for updates in the emulator works :(
<verterok> from the settings app
<aquarius> let me try though in case I'm wrong
<aquarius> hm, the update checker just spins
<aquarius> ah, Dash has crashed again, maybe I'll restart that first to see if it helps
<aquarius> (this is one of the reasons I want to upgrade :))
<aquarius> yeah, update check just spins forever and doesn't find anything, hmph
<aquarius> does the update manager have a logfile somewhere I can check to see why it isn't returning anything? I don't know who knows about this stuff
<aquarius> well, now it has stopped spinning and says "software is up to date", which it isn't. :(
<aquarius> I am confused.
<verterok> aquarius: indeed weird. I think you need to add you U1 account in order to use store, maybe it's the same for the updater
<aquarius> I have added it -- that's how I install stuff :)
<verterok> aquarius: no idea, maybe it's easier to just create a new emulator instance/image
<verterok> :/
<aquarius> verterok, yeah, that's what I was worried about
<aquarius> this is not overly friendly to emulator users. :(
<verterok> aquarius: I think the updater has a CLI client, maybe you can try with that one
<verterok> aquarius: system-image-cli
<aquarius> it doesn't do anything. Do I need to be root to run it?
<aquarius> ah, yeah, I do
<verterok> aquarius: --help ?
<aquarius> ok, trying with -n to see what it says (that's a dry run)
<verterok> had to run some errands, bbl
 * verterok waves
<aquarius> cheers, verterok! have a good Christmas :)
<shiggitay> rsalveti, r u here
<shiggitay> :)
<Chipaca> aquarius: poke
<Chipaca> aquarius: ok, ketch you later
#ubuntu-touch 2014-12-24
<shiggitay> rsalveti, poke poke ping ping
<aquarius> Chipaca, sorry, I was in the pub :-)
<popey> \o/
<AlexandreSa> Have some form to unlock secure boot in nexus 4? I am can't install ubuntu phone in my nexus 4
<mario1955> !list
<ubot5> mario1955: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubot5 !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubot5 !alis ».
<mario1955> ciao
<MissionCoder> Greetings! I was wondering how/if I would go about installing a webserver on my Nexus 5, potential Ubuntu Touch device.
<Elleo> MissionCoder: if you make it writable (install phablet-utils on your desktop and run 'phablet-config writable-image') you can just apt-get install apache or similar
<MissionCoder> Elleo: I doubt that it would have enough power to do that though.. Would I need something really bare?
<Elleo> MissionCoder: what do you mean? apache runs on much lower end hardware than a nexus 5
<Elleo> MissionCoder: you could install something lighter if you want though, any webserver in the ubuntu repositories is likely to work
<Elleo> MissionCoder: make sure you install the vivid image though, not the RTM one (the RTM repositories don't contain everything that the vivid ones do)
<Elleo> MissionCoder: that's only really for personal use, if you're wanting to develop something with a webserver to distribute to end users then it becomes rather more complicated
<MissionCoder> Elleo: God no.. I wouldn't want to utilise a device that I have acquired for my personal comfort for a relatively large sum of money just to simply have it lay in the corner, I could have spent a much lesser amount to do just the same.
<Elleo> MissionCoder: I meant more in terms of distributing an app to other users that makes use of a webserver (instead of having it sit around being a webserver all the time, which you could do if you wanted to)
<MissionCoder> Luckily, I have no intentions for that.
<Elleo> then you shouldn't have any trouble (that said I haven't actually tried running apache on my phone, but I don't see any reason it wouldn't work)
<MissionCoder> Now I need to find time for myself to actually get the dual-boot thingy set up.
<MissionCoder> Should I update Android to 5.0.1 first?
<Elleo> you're probably safest on 4.x, I doubt 5.x has been tested much with dual boot yet
<Elleo> apparently multirom is the easiest way to dualboot
<Elleo> can't really suggest more than that though, since I only singleboot ubuntu
<MissionCoder> Are there some features that you miss from Android?
<Elleo> could do with a podcast client, but someone will write one eventually
<Elleo> pretty much everything else I need personally is there now, but everyone needs different things
<MissionCoder> Elleo: Alright, I also heard somebody mention to me that IU should think about getting myself a card reader case, but there aren't any that I can find. Would you know of any per chance?>
<Elleo> card reader case? as in one that handles sdcards?
<Elleo> haven't seen anything like that myself
<MissionCoder> I would've imagined it shouldn't be too difficult to implement something like that, given that a card reader is supported and there are battery cases already.
<Elleo> well, I'd guess something like that would have to use USB OTG, no idea UT supports that yet
<Elleo> no idea if UT supports that yet*
<Elleo> from a bit of googling it sounds like OTG stuff might work (at least it seems to for input devices)
<Elleo> although that might not necessarily hold true for the nexus 5 port, since that's an unofficial one
#ubuntu-touch 2014-12-25
<joshuasm32> Hi
<joshuasm32> I got a Nexus 7 1st Generation for Christmas and am trying to load it with Ubuntu Touch
<joshuasm32> I followed all of the instructions listed here http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<joshuasm32> After unlocking and using a key combination to fastboot, I am told that no development channel exists for "grouper"
<nhaines> Elleo: go ahead and update Android to 5.0.1 first.
<nhaines> joshuasm32: 2012 Nexus 7 is not supported.
<joshuasm32> Is only the 2nd generation Nexus 7 tablet supported
<joshuasm32> ...
<nhaines> The bad news is yes.  The good news is that the Nexus 5 is close enough chipset-wise that it's the reason I get to use Ubuntu on my Nexus 5.
<joshuasm32> I just paid for this one specifically for Ubuntu Touch, is it in any way possible to do a hack or use an experimental channel?!
<nhaines> No.
<joshuasm32> ...
<joshuasm32> The universe hates me.
<joshuasm32> Do you think that one will eventually come out, or is it a lost cause
<nhaines> If you dig around, you might be able to find the old saucy-based images, but most Ubuntu apps no longer run on that.
<nhaines> It will never be supported.
<nhaines> In theory someone could do it, maybe, but it's been a year and no one has.  Maybe two... I forget when they dropped support for the Galaxy Nexus and Nexus 7.
<joshuasm32> Do you know how one could attempt to install an old saucy-based image?
<nhaines> You'd have to *find* the image, first, and then you'd have to hope the tools still worked and they probably don't.
<nhaines> I know there was some talk on the mailing list about keeping the last image around for Galaxy Nexus and 2012 Nexus 7, but I don't remember what came of that.
<nhaines> My advice is return the tablet.  I think Groupon had 2013 N7s for $149 which wasn't such a bad deal.
<joshuasm32> I got mine used on eBay :/
<joshuasm32> Out of curiosity, would Firefox OS or Sailfish OS possibly support it?
<nhaines> No idea, but Firefox OS might.
<nhaines> See if you can install MultiROM Manager on it.  I'm not sure if that's available (check the Google Play Store) but that'll probably be your safest bet for trying Firefox OS as a dual boot option before just flashing it.
<joshuasm32> Is it possible to change from grouper to flow?
<joshuasm32> Is this a hardware issue?
<nhaines> The 2012 and 2013 models are entirely different devices with no hardware in common.
<joshuasm32> Firefox OS isn't available for grouper
<joshuasm32> *facepalming intensifies*
<nhaines> There's not really a polite way to say "research more next time", but I hope the tablet/budget ratio was low enough that you can just enjoy your new web browsing and Netflix display.  :/
<nhaines> You can get the free "Reddit is fun" app and make it a cat picture machine.  :)
<joshuasm32> Used all of the money I had saved (minor here)
<joshuasm32> D:
<joshuasm32> No returns
<nhaines> Then this is definitely a life lesson.
<nhaines> You can always try to flip it.
<joshuasm32> What about CyanogenMod?
<joshuasm32> Sorry for offtopic, but...
<nhaines> No idea, sorry.  :)
<vin_> hi touch people!
<shiggitay> Merry Christmas all
<shiggitay> Can anyone tell me the status of the Nexus 5 port? Since most of the other devices are now in RTM I was wondering if people such as rsalveti have gotten to working on the N5 port
<nhaines> shiggitay: what do you mean by "current status"?
<nhaines> Everything but Bluetooth basically works.
<shiggitay> like what works / what doesn't
<shiggitay> ah ok
<shiggitay> LTE data etc?
<shiggitay> HW accell?
<nhaines> Everything but Bluetooth.
<shiggitay> oh and battery optimization I think I read
<nhaines> The upowerd transition greatly improved all that.
<shiggitay> Bluetooth doesn't work; Power management issues (the battery performance isn't great) <=== all else works 100%?
<shiggitay> which dev channel should I DL from?
<nhaines> Basically, root Android 5.0.1, install MultiROM Manager, and then install Ubuntu touch from there (ubuntu-rtm/14.09 is what you want) and dual boot and try it out.
<nhaines> Don't use a dev channel.  Use ubuntu-rtm/14.09.
<shiggitay> I don't mind wiping totally
<nhaines> If you use MultiROM you can also try out vivid and other channels without wiping and losing your data.
<shiggitay> I'm backing up my Android install.. I'm bored and I don't mind wiping
<shiggitay> Vivid is gonna be 15.04 right?
<nhaines> Well, you can do that too but I don't know how.  :)  Maybe ubuntu-device-flash has some arcane incantation.
<nhaines> Vivid will be 15.04, yes.
<shiggitay> ok
<shiggitay> nhaines, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices <-- go to where it says stuff about the N5
<shiggitay> do you think UT on the N5 could be considered daily driver material yet?
<nhaines> Yeah, if I didn't need a decent podcast manager, Google Navigation, and Ingress, I would probably be using it as a daily driver.
<shiggitay> ok
<shiggitay> do you know if there's TuneIn Radio for it?
<shiggitay> Also is there a way to see how much cellular data is used?
<nhaines> Let me reboot into it and check.
<shiggitay> thanks
<nhaines> Nothing with the name "TuneIn".
<shiggitay> Aww
<shiggitay> any web radio?
<shiggitay> player
<nhaines> Quite a few.
<shiggitay> okay cool
<nhaines> Not sure about the cellular data.  Nothing jumps out at me in System Settings, but I seem to recall there was talk of tracking this in the future.
<shiggitay> this is nifty... I'm using my BayTrail tablet with Kubuntu 14.10 to get this done xD
<nhaines> Between the lack of metrics and T-Mobile USA's extremely generous data plans (plus the fact I usually use Wi-Fi) I have no idea how much data Ubuntu uses.
<shiggitay> okay thanks
<shiggitay> much appreciated :)
<nhaines> No worries.  If you do use T-Mobile USA, you have to make a manual edit to get cellular data, but it's simple and other than that eveyrthing works.
<shiggitay> I use Sprint USA lol
<shiggitay> :)
<nhaines> Might be fine then!  :)
<shiggitay> CDMA
<shiggitay> xD yay
<nhaines> Oh, Ubuntu doesn't run on the CDMA Nexus 5.  I mean, it does, but I'm pretty sure there's no celluar anythng.
<nhaines> So that's another reason to use MultiROM Manager.
<shiggitay> I'll see what happens
<nhaines> Sounds good.
<shiggitay> I mean there's no mention of stuff not working besides BT
<shiggitay> so that tells me that cell data should work
<shiggitay> calls too I'd hope
<nhaines> No, no cell data or calls or text messages should work.
<nhaines> Only GSM is supported.
<shiggitay> hmm
<shiggitay> I actually helped rsalveti (the N5 maintainer) test a super early build of UT
<nhaines> I mean, the N5 isn't supported at all.  But every thing else is on GSM hardware.
<nhaines> I'd be thrilled if it works, but my understanding is that it doesn't.
<shiggitay> okay I'll report back
<shiggitay> nhaines, merry xmas if you celebrate :)
<nhaines> Ubuntu's still worth playing around with on wifi though, even if only for an hour or two, because it's pretty neat.  So maybe you'll install it and it'll work somehow.  :)
<nhaines> I don't but I'm visiting family who does anyway, so I appreciate it thanks.  :)
<nhaines> Merry Christmas to you too!
<shiggitay> thanks! :)
<shiggitay> I'm a little bit excited...
<shiggitay> XD
<shiggitay> now backing up apps and stuff as per the guide says
<nhaines> shiggitay: the Android 5 restore process is finally pleasant.  :)
<shiggitay> haha good
<shiggitay> yeah I'm on Lolipop indeed
<shiggitay> factory image xD
<nhaines> Same.  :)
<shiggitay> I would like to get (wait for it...) an iPhone 6+, but I'd keep my n5 for screwing around with stuff, and for international travel
<shiggitay> I am actually going to Toyko in March
<shiggitay> gonna try anyway
<nhaines> Ooh, nice!
<shiggitay> XD
<nhaines> Yeah, my carrier is really nice for international service.  They even offer free international data.
<shiggitay> ok so how woudld I install the upowerd portion?
<shiggitay> and cool
<shiggitay> would*
<nhaines> upowerd is what Ubuntu uses on the backend.  There's nothing to install.
<shiggitay> ha ok it's included
<shiggitay> cool
<shiggitay> er ah*
<shiggitay> not ha >_>
<nhaines> Yeah, r10 was pre-transition and r11 is post-transition.  Was a dramatic change.
<shiggitay> ok
<shiggitay> what's the current build at?
<shiggitay> r what
<nhaines> r11
<shiggitay> okay
<shiggitay> yay for KDE's Wobbly Windows lol
 * shiggitay runs Funtoo Linux on his desktop
<nhaines> I'm giving a talk on Ubuntu in January so the first week I'm going to film demo footage to splice into my talk at the appropriate moment.  Looking forward to it.
<shiggitay> ah nice
<shiggitay> shiggitay@VocaloidHaven ~ $ uname -a
<shiggitay> Linux VocaloidHaven 3.17.2-gentoo2014-11-5-shiggity #9 SMP Thu Nov 27 17:07:05 EST 2014 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<nhaines> I might throw it on YouTube if I manage to get a standalone script.
<shiggitay> sweet
<shiggitay> where are you from?
<shiggitay> Boston, MA area here
<nhaines> Orange County, CA here.
<shiggitay> SoCal?
<nhaines> Yup.
<shiggitay> awesome :)
<nhaines> It's not bad.  Nice, enjoyable, warm Christmas, ha.
<shiggitay> okay so question... I just relocked/locked my bootloader to give my phone a good wipe, but there's reminence of my custom recovery... how do I totally make it stock?
<shiggitay> @ nhaines
<shiggitay> relocked/unlocked*
<nhaines> Well, you'd flash the factory image.
<shiggitay> Ah
<shiggitay> ok
<shiggitay> that'd wipe the recovery partition etc?
<nhaines> You can extract recovery.img from the image and run 'fastboot flash recovery recovery.img'
<shiggitay> ok
<nhaines> Well, no, it'd overwrite the recovery partition.
<shiggitay> ahhh duh
<shiggitay> haha
<nhaines> No guarantees for the remaining space. :)
<shiggitay> will all this work from 5.0 vs from 5.0.1?
<nhaines> And I'm not sure if you have to unlock the bootloader to flash the factory image, but you will have to for the Ubuntu installation.
<shiggitay> ya
<nhaines> If you have the full factory image, 4.3, 4.4.4, 5.0, and 5.0.1 should all work identically.
<shiggitay> okay cool
<nhaines> The only thing that carries over is the radio.
<shiggitay> ok here's another thing @ nhaines: when I did fastboot reboot from bootloader, it didn't boot into a default Lollipop installation. Can UT still be installed from there?
<shiggitay> it booted into factory recovery since I flashed it over to fix the recovery bootloop (I had Team Win Recovery installed)
<shiggitay> or can I just do it straight from bootloader without an Android OS installed?
<shiggitay> nhaines, ping
<shiggitay> :P
<nhaines> Reading.
<nhaines> So all flashing happens straight from recovery.  For everything.
<shiggitay> Ah okay, so I can do fastboot reboot and it'd go to recovery and I can run ubnutu-device-flash from there no problem?
<shiggitay> ubuntu*
<nhaines> Or ./flash-all.sh from the Android stock image, or anything.  Yup.
<shiggitay> okay cool
<shiggitay> if it doesn't work as is I'll reinstall the entire factory image and go from there
<shiggitay> cool
<shiggitay> thanks
<nhaines> Yup.  You ought to always be able to go back to the factory image (good time to have 5.0.1).
<shiggitay> yeah indeed
<shiggitay> seems like I'll have to go back to total factory state
<nhaines> Didn't work?
<shiggitay> I decided to do it for good measure
<shiggitay> aannnd it's done
<shiggitay> wth it only boots to recovery and ubuntu-device-flash expect my phone to be in bootloader, and when it is it doesn't seem to proceed
<shiggitay> expects*
<nhaines> Hold the volume buttons and hold power for 10 seconds.  Keep the volume buttons both down.
<nhaines> You'll come back in recovery.
<shiggitay> I am in recovery, but device flash complains of not finding a ADB device interface
<shiggitay> an*
<shiggitay> AH! It's finally booting into Lollipop
<shiggitay> good
<shiggitay> the first boot is of course taking years lol
<nhaines> As it always does. :)
<nhaines> Same with Ubuntu.
<shiggitay|Tablet> nhaines, hello lol
<shiggitay|Tablet> Linux VocaloidHaven-Tablet 3.19.0-031900rc1-generic #201412210135 SMP Sun Dec 21 01:36:56 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<shiggitay|Tablet> yay for running a bleeding edge kernel haha
<shiggitay|Tablet> ahh there we go... phone ready for initial setup
<shiggitay|Tablet> nhaines, http://pastebin.com/sK7YhcSb
<shiggitay> okay nvm got it
<shiggitay> forgot --bootstrap haha
<nhaines> It's always the little details, right?  :)
<nhaines> Glad that all got up and running..
<shiggitay> yah except I can't seem to get cellular data working
<shiggitay> not even EVDO
<nhaines> Expected.  I don't think that any Linux-based OS has decent CDMA support.
<shiggitay> I'm sure someone'll cook something up
<nhaines> I'd be surprised.  It's been 7 years now.
<nhaines> No one uses CDMA except a couple of US carriers.
<shiggitay> yeah
<shiggitay> Sprint and Verizon
<Stskeeps> i think ofono has very basics but that's about it, not sure if rilmodem would though
<shiggitay> okay so I'm running 14.10 (r12) atm... would the builds of Vivid look any different?
<nhaines> I think there are some minor differences, but nothing substantial.  The problem is that vivid has had almost no QA.
<shiggitay> Ah
<shiggitay> is there any chance it has CDMA support?
<nhaines> No.
<shiggitay> aww heh
<nhaines> There are only two carriers in the entire world that use CDMA, and they're moving to LTE instead.  CDMA is literally obsolete.
<shiggitay> well I think Sprint is classified as CDMA/LTE since my N5 can use LTE bands
<nhaines> The first Ubuntu phone doesn't have LTE support, so I think they've just focused solely on GSM support thus far.
<shiggitay> hmm
<nhaines> Although the Meizu phone ought to have LTE support and the N5 works great on T-Mobile once the APN is renamed.
<nhaines> (ofono doesn't have IPv6 support unfortunately.)
<shiggitay> I might do the TMobile Test Drive to see how well the N5 on UT runs
<nhaines> Runs great.  You just have to set up cellular data manually.
<shiggitay> can I use my phone phone for such? It's saying that they'll send you and iPhone 5S
<shiggitay> wtf phone phone
<shiggitay> heh
<shiggitay> an**
<shiggitay> god I"m tired
<nhaines> I don't know.  Any GSM phone should work but they had to provision my N5 if I remember right.  It does have a MicroSIM card though.
<shiggitay> yeah it does
<shiggitay> oh you mean the Test Drive?
<nhaines> Yes.
<shiggitay> blah I think it wants me to go to a physical store
<nhaines> Might.  They're usually pretty quick around here.  Although timing....
<shiggitay> hmm
<nhaines> Well, I think it's time for sleep after all.
<nhaines> shiggitay: good luck with that install!
<shiggitay> thanks nhaines
<shiggitay> have a good night
<shiggitay> rsalveti, is there any chance you'll add in CDMA/LTE for the Nexus 5? I'm running the latest build from the 'rtm' channel, and that's about the only thing that's missing, besides a tad bit more stability.
<ybon> anyone using tethering?
<shiggitay> ybon, nope
<shiggitay> hey all Merry Christmas Day!
<shiggitay> Okay so I tried out UT on my (technically unsupported) Nexus 5, and while I liked it, it wasn't usable enough for me without CDMA/LTE data, of which I know isn't implemented (yet).
<shiggitay> I decided to revert to Android, and my backup restored nicely, but for some reason Google Play services' update won't complete. Any idea why?
<shiggitay> I reverted to 5.0.1
<shiggitay> Factory image
<shiggitay> Oh and also it doesn't seem to receive calls either.
<shiggitay> I had a friend try and call me but he says he let it ring 6x before it went to VM
<shiggitay> May be it was a setting when I was mucking around with it? Not sure.
<shiggitay> maybe*
<shiggitay> ah interesting... it was due to the fact that I didn't have WiFi on.. I guess the setting for large files over WiFi only is on
<shiggitay> cool solved. lol
<shiggitay> aaannnd setting found and set to also update over LTE.
<shiggitay> basically any network connection even if "Data charges may apply" of which I have ample data
<Rovanion> I got a Moto G LTE, codename peregrin, which has no port. I find the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting guide is empty, where do I start?
<Rovanion> popey: You edited the nonexisting porting wiki last, got any good starting point for trying out Ubuntu Touch on a new device?
<sahildcoder> hello
<sahildcoder> ?
<lotuspsychje> sahildcoder: you can always ask something
<sahildcoder> i am new to open source community
<sahildcoder> so if you could guide me how to contribute to open source society
<lotuspsychje> what are your skillz? maybe the guys here can point you in the right direction
<sahildcoder> c/c++/Python/
<sahildcoder> worked on DJango, Bootstrap
<sahildcoder> JAVA, JSP
<kris|2> привет! есть кто русский?
<taringen> Hi how do I change the resolution of unity 8 on mir in vmware?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-12-26
<linuxperia> Hi all. I am trying to copile ubuntu toch but i am getting this error when doing the compile: "including hardware/ril/libril/Android.mk ...
<linuxperia> build/core/base_rules.mk:134: *** hardware/ril/libril: MODULE.TARGET.SHARED_LIBRARIES.libril already defined by device/xyz/xyz"
<linuxperia> Can anybody tell me how to fix this problem ?
<FreezingCold> Can I switch from Unity to another DE?
<FreezingCold> Or no?
<Aybek> Hello
<popey> hello
<Aybek> our company wants to make phones/ produce on ubuntu touch
<popey> ok.
<Aybek> What are the minimum requirements for device
<popey> I don't think that's documented anywhere that I've seen.
<Aybek> and where do we should start
<Aybek> Is it possible to choose any smartphone and remake ubuntu touch\
<Aybek> i am sorry for my english
<Aybek> hello are you here?
<popey> It's quiet in here because it's the holidays.
<popey> more people will be around at the start of January, from the 5th
<Aybek> ok
<kiyak> se puede instalar ubunto en un Xperia NEO V ?
<kiyak> perdon ubuntu
<xperia> hi all. does a phablet-4.0.4_r2 exist ? i have tryed to download it but it gives me allways a error.
<kiyak> I have a Xperia Neo. Does someone know if can i install ubuntu on it?
<taiebot> Merry xmas all. I am abroad and i am still facing issues with my carrier due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1323837 would there be anyone here with some knowledge on how to hack ofono to get stk
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1323837 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Sim toolkit is not available on UT" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<kiyak> quit
<taiebot> trying to test test-stk-menu in usr/share/ofono/script but  i am getting this error File "./test-stk-menu", line 373, in <module>
<taiebot>     stk.connect_to_signal("PropertyChanged", property_changed)
<taiebot> NameError: name 'stk' is not defined
<taiebot> looking at https://gitorious.org/meego-ux/meego-app-satk/source/6296ebb569697c5a80ee6b518ccf8c331d7cb840:doc/sim_toolkit_design_draft.txt#L18 maybe there is some stuff i could use here
<taiebot> anyone to port this to ubuntu touch?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-12-27
<shiggitay> Has there been an effort to port UT to Intel tablets etc?
<shiggitay> I know the full desktop Ubuntu with version 15.04 plans on supporting the BayTrail-T CPUs/SoCs etc, but what about the UT teams?
<nhaines> Pretty much none.
<nhaines> Ubuntu Touch isn't a thing that exists.
<nhaines> So the ubuntu-desktop-next ISO ought to work more or less.
<shiggitay> ubuntu-desktop-next?
<shiggitay> and hi nhaines  :)
<shiggitay> Ahh ubuntu-desktop-next is 15.04
<shiggitay> I've reverted my BayTrail tablet to Windows 8.1 for now... I'll wait for more support. Sound was a pain in the azz to get working, and even then it intermittently works
<nhaines> Hi!
<nhaines> ubuntu-desktop-next is a daily Ubuntu development build with Unity 8 swapped otu for Unity 7.
<shiggitay> Ah
<shiggitay> well when I google it it comes up with 15.04
<nhaines> That way mainline Ubuntu isn't affected by anything Unity 8 development needs and Unity 8 development isn't slowed down because it can't interfere with mainline Ubuntu.
<shiggitay> I hate Unity >_>
<shiggitay> so cloky
<shiggitay> clonky*
<nhaines> It's the most powerful, streamlined power user interface I've ever used.
<shiggitay> I mean it works with UT but with *buntu desktop? ew no
<shiggitay> sorry.. but I Don't like it heh
<nhaines> That doesn't mean it's clunky.
<nhaines> With Unity 7 I never have to take my hands off the keyboard.
<shiggitay> heh ok
<shiggitay> again, I hate it :P
 * nhaines shrugs.
<shiggitay> :P
<shiggitay> how was your xmas?
<shiggitay> mine was mellow... I had to work overnight
<shiggitay> oh well
<nhaines> I don't celebrate Christmas but I did spend time with my family.  It was nice.  Ate too much and played Duck Hunt.
<shiggitay> good paycheck a comin
<shiggitay> Ahahahah nice
<shiggitay> did you shoot at the dog? I know I do
<nhaines> Not yet.  I got into a trance.  Although I do remember being able to shoot the dog.
<shiggitay> HAHAHAHAHA I hate the mofo hahah
<shiggitay> (the dog)
<shiggitay> teasy bastard
<shiggitay> lol
<nhaines> The trick is not to miss three times.  :)
<shiggitay> indeed but yeah he still pisses me off haha
<nhaines> I got 275,000 points in clay shooting.
<shiggitay> haha nice
<shiggitay> I always sucked at that
<nhaines> Trance  :)
<shiggitay> heh
<nhaines> The targeting reticule is a little laggy, though, so that was the main problem.
<shiggitay> heh
<shiggitay> rickspencer3, where in MD are ya? sorry your host mask gives it away
<shiggitay> and I didn't know RCN spread to MD
<rickspencer3> shiggitay, ha, I am not in MD ;)
<rickspencer3> shiggitay, I live in DC, actually :)
<shiggitay> Hahahh ok
<shiggitay> I know RCN is in DC
<shiggitay> rick@216-15-52-122.c3-0.nmex-ubr1.lnh-nmex.md.cable.rcn.com <==
<nhaines> Keep reading.
<shiggitay> that's what your hostmask says
<rickspencer3> shiggitay, are you in the area?
<shiggitay> naw haha Boston area but I'm on RCN too
<shiggitay> love it
<shiggitay> better than comcrapcast
<shiggitay> though 2nd best to FiOS
<shiggitay> nhaines, keep reading what
<shiggitay> rickspencer3, sorry for that... was just cool to see another RCN fan like myself
<rickspencer3> hehe
 * shiggitay pokes rsalveti 
<rickspencer3> shiggitay, s'okay, I talk a lot about living in DC, everyone knows
<shiggitay> okay haha
<shiggitay> didn't mean to come across as creepy :P
<shiggitay> or stalker-y
<shiggitay> of which I'm the complete opposite
<shiggitay> I do visit DC area (Baltimore) once a year though... if I could find work down there I'd totally move there
<doflaherty> I'm not seeing remote images show up in scopes - even the out-of-the-box weather template scope in the SDK
<doflaherty> they show up if I run on the desktop, but not on mako
#ubuntu-touch 2014-12-28
 * shiggitay pokes rsalveti again
<lagartero> Please a simple cuestion. Im looking for buy the next bq mobile with ubuntu preinstaled.  Can I read my spreadsheets from my dropbox
<lagartero> hi
<Neo31> hello guys, i need help packaging a click for ubuntu touch
<Neo31> I need to include a dependency package available on ubuntu repository and i need to know how to do that?
<Neo31> hi
<Neo31> hi
<Neo31> I need to include a dependency package available on ubuntu repository and i need to know how to do that?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-12-21
<kowak> my phone won't boot with ubuntu touch 15.04, only boots on 14.09 and 16.04. anyone have same issue?
 * savankatara slaps savankatara around a bit with a large fishbot
<dholbach> good morning
<Atton> Hello. I need to change an alarm but the app won't show me the bottom edge drawer anymore. I've found the application database under ~/.local, but can't find it there. Where can I find and edit alarms with the terminal? Thanks
<myrmidon> Any roadmap for making UT more multi-task worthy?
<myrmidon> Some of the restrictions are quite annoying
<myrmidon> I know this can be changed with RW but shouldn't terminal stuff at least, be unrestricted?
<myrmidon> by default
<jgdx> myrmidon, this was discussed in a lengthy thread on the mailing list not long ago. Maybe it's worth taking a look at that.
<myrmidon> jgdx, oh was it, I'll have a search for that then
<Magui> anybody here know how I can order the meizu ubuntu phone?  I've looked through the store links from meizu's website, and I'm having trouble finding someone who offers this phone.  also, I'm in the U.S., and I need to find a seller who will ship overseas.
<pmcgowan> Magui, meizu no longer sells it, would need to find it second hand
<Magui> pmcgowan:   I see.  that explains a lot.
<noFreePhone> Can somebody clarify this on the install page. If I understand correctly, `adb backup -apk -shared -all` only backs up _some_ of your data.
<noFreePhone> I believe it will not, for example, back up google authenticator settings.
<noFreePhone> There should be some sort of warning around that.
<noFreePhone> Or correct me if I am wrong.
<jgdx> can't really ask upstream adb to add warnings for ubuntu users
<noFreePhone> jgdx: I meant just adding something to that page prior to that step.
<noFreePhone> "The following command will back up some of the data on your phone. Some apps do not implement the backup protocol, and their data will not be backed up."
<noFreePhone> jgdx: I intend to file an upstream bug on AOSP as well.
<davmor2> noFreePhone: adb is android based, they will not care about modifying for Ubuntu touch it isn't android
<jgdx> I think he's referring to the step prior to installing ubuntu
<davmor2> noFreePhone: adb is the thing that would trigger the warning
<jgdx> noFreePhone, maybe suggest it here instead: https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+filebug
<davmor2> jgdx: I think we need our own backup tool to be honest
<jgdx> davmor2, we do
<davmor2> and not reley on adb tools at all
<noFreePhone> But with ubuntu touch I could create a full filesystem image, right?
<noFreePhone> So that I would have point-in-time restore capability?
<jgdx> noFreePhone, perhaps not a warning, but a link to the adb docs: E.g. "For information on what is backed up by adb, please refer to <url>"
<noFreePhone> jgdx: I don't see such docs. Do you know where they would be?
<noFreePhone> I expected them here: http://developer.android.com/tools/help/adb.html
<noFreePhone> But that page doesn't seem to have really any useful info on it.
<kowak> 30mb free ram is normal on ubuntu touch port?
<jgdx> noFreePhone, hm, doesn't seem to exist, no. Sad
<noFreePhone> jgdx: This is why I am looking to find something reasonable for a sophisticated user.
 * noFreePhone doesn't really want to go back to his neo1973
<jgdx> kowak, /proc/meminfo and http://linux-mm.org/Low_On_Memory for details
<jgdx> kowak, seems my mako has 30MB free ram as well
<kowak> jgdx, you mako have touch delay/lag on 15.04 and up?
<dobey> noFreePhone: even if you were able to back up all the data on your android device, it won't be useful after installing ubuntu, as ubuntu isn't a fork of android and you can't run those apps. you'll need to use a different app for 2fa and re-add all your accounts to the new app, so hopefully you already have some method for that other than the google app on your phone, so that you can still access them after installing ubuntu
<noFreePhone> dobey: Yes, I always check my backups somehow before actually wiping a device, so I do not have an issue.
<noFreePhone> But clearly it would be possible for someone who had a robust two factor setup without recovery codes to be screwed.
<noFreePhone> But the whole idea of a backup is to be able to get back to a known good state (reflash android and restore from backup). And the adb backup doesn't provide that for several important use cases.
<noFreePhone> dobey: in that vein, is there a google authenticator compatible app for ubuntu touch?
<dobey> noFreePhone: there is an app like google authenticator which supports using the qr codes and oath protocol, yes. i don't think you can take the data file from the google android app and stick it on the disk somewhere in ubuntu for this app to use it though
<noFreePhone> dobey: right, no, I wouldn't presume so.
<dobey> afaik, the data is stored differently on disk, but mzanetti_ would know for sure, since he wrote it
<noFreePhone> Just as long as I can still have two factor enabled (even if it must be set up again). Have to have it for work.
<gbrl1982> hello!
<gbrl1982> hi argon!
<gbrl1982> not a busy daytime
<k1l> nope
<gbrl1982> first time, but maybe not last
<k1l> its more busy in european office hours :)
<gbrl1982> user/developer? anybody?
<gbrl1982> tnx for info
<pmcgowan> people are around but its getting quiet for the holidays, just drop your questions in
<gbrl1982> wtf? how? ehhhr... little buttons..
<gbrl1982> I'm fine, just wanna see a UniwarHD for ubuntu touch app. ;-) This will made my holiday!
<tripleclones> hi, anyone offer any help with a 24 million minute lock out?
<argon18> what?
<tripleclones> the phone has locked and says I have to wait 24 million minutes
<jgdx> a just penalty
<tripleclones> nexus 5 running a stable image from ubports if it's relevant
<popey> i think i recall someone discussing that here last week
<popey> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/12/17/%23ubuntu-touch.html#t16:44
<popey> between robin_hero and pmcgowan
<tripleclones> superb cheers - I'll have a read :)
<tripleclones> ah date
<tripleclones> so just reboot until it registers correct date
<tripleclones> and there was blaming my son :)
<tripleclones> me*
<ljp> thats 45 years of a lock. awesome
 * mcphail wonders how many linux users were born on the epoch, and can measure their age by the system clock?
<talonz> is there any music app on ubuntu touch that supports deezer ? or an unoffical deezer app ??
<JanC> I guess Deezer has a web interface?
<talonz> yeah was just googling that
<ahayzen> talonz, can't see an (web)app in the store, do they have an API ?
<JanC> there seems to be no app in the store yet (not even a webapp)
<talonz> ahayzen: yeah https://developers.deezer.com/api
<talonz> they have a webapp on ubuntu but not ut
<ahayzen> talonz, do you know if it is an open API ? as in free to use ?
<JanC> you need a developer ID, it seems
<ahayzen> says i have to login to get to that page :-/
<ahayzen> ah
<ahayzen> well its another one for the list i suppose :-)
<talonz> lol you are a champ ahayzen
<ahayzen> heh :-)
<JanC> or just a user account, not sure
<ahayzen> talonz, just of interest, which streaming services do you use? just deezer?
<talonz> yeah just deezer spotify doesnt work very nicely with 4g in tasmania
<ahayzen> ah cool :-)
<talonz> i can get to that page with just a user account
#ubuntu-touch 2015-12-22
<soroush> Hi Guys
<dholbach> good morning
<voxel_> gm
<voxel_> What apps do you wish to see on Ubuntu Touch? https://uappexplorer.com/wishlist
<Hans_> Hej I have a problem for conect my virelees router
<vandenoever> voxel_: nice website!
<voxel_> best website ever!
<mcphail> "*On average, voters would be willing to pay 12666683.333333334 USD for this app.
<mcphail>  -ha!
<mcphail> Well, OTA 8.5 is running much better in WiFi-dense areas, and my excessive battery drain has disappeared. Well done Ubuntu chaps and chapesses :)
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: :p
<vandenoever> mcphail: i concur. i never had any version before 8.5, but battery life is no issue on that version for me on mx4
<myrmidon> Battery life is ridiculously good, I'm currently charging every 3rd day with my usage :)
<myrmidon> the standby life in particular is brilliant, even on 3g
<myrmidon> what wizardry is this?!
<JanC> myrmidon: compared to 15 year old mobile phones that's pretty bad  ;-)
<Walex2> on an Acquaris 4.5 I have never had huge battery drain, but indeed it was a bit worse on WiFi. For me the big improvement wast AP/tethering mode. Still waiting for GPS to work...
<mcphail> OTA8 was horrible for battery on my phone, which was a regression from previous releases. Had to skip onto rc-proposed for a couple of weeks. Glad it is back to normal
<jgdx> JanC, why would you make that comparison? It doesn't make sense—the 3310 was a calculator with gsm capabilities.
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/make-a-wish-for-what-app-you-want-on-ubuntu-touch-497973.shtml
<jgdx> 404
<jgdx> lotuspsychje, scratch that, I think my irc client is lying to me
<lotuspsychje> jgdx: whats that?
<jgdx> it 404'd for me that link. But it turns out it's because my irssi is going crazy
<lotuspsychje> ahh
<lotuspsychje> jgdx: hexchat to the rescue :p
<jgdx> i'm thinking weechat!
<jgdx> :p
<JanC> is it just me or do several wishlist items already exist?  :)
<Tm_T> I've noticed that if Wifi fails to connect, it begins eating battery quite fast
<lotuspsychje> Tm_T: on wich device
<Tm_T> MX4
<Tm_T> as if wifi network finding process get stuck on
<myrmidon> JanC, this is very true :P
<musclesinwood> I have installed Ubuntu touch on my google nexus 5 cellphone. Now I want to install some other softwares on top of it. Can someone refer me to some link where I can get help about this?
<musclesinwood> I am a newbee in Ubuntu touch
<lotuspsychje> musclesinwood: have you made an ubuntu one account?
<musclesinwood> I want to install ROS(robotic operating system) on my ubuntu touch cell phone
<musclesinwood> Pl ease guide me how can I do that
<musclesinwood> After issuing the command " phablet-config writable-image " , system is not rebooting in read/write mode. ANy recommendations?
<lotuspsychje> musclesinwood: this is an ubuntu touch channel here mate
<lotuspsychje> musclesinwood: better search for a channel specific to your new Os
<musclesinwood> yes I know. I am having a problem in ubuntu touch
<lotuspsychje> wich problem
<musclesinwood> After successfully installing ubuntu touch on my google nexus 5 cellphone nad changing it into developer mode for read and write I want to make the image on the phone writable
<musclesinwood> but after issuing this command " phablet-config writable-image"
<musclesinwood> my phone is rebooting
<musclesinwood> sorry
<musclesinwood> is not rebooting
<musclesinwood> according to instructions it should reboot
<musclesinwood> the message I am getting on the screen after issuing this command is " PING launchpad.net (91.189.89.222) 56(84) bytes of data "
<musclesinwood> ANy recooemndation where I am doing wrong
<musclesinwood> ?
<musclesinwood> thank you
<musclesinwood> :)
<RaamizH> git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/jj/ubuntu-utopic.git Cloning into 'ubuntu-utopic'... fatal: Could not read from remote repository.  Please make sure you have the correct access rights and the repository exists.
<RaamizH> Any help?
<dobey> musclesinwood: https://askubuntu.com/questions/620740/recommended-way-to-install-regularcli-deb-packages-on-ubuntu-phone/623311#623311 if you want to install additional debian-packaged software, this is the best way to do it.
<musclesinwood> <dobey> thank you very much. just a quick question. Yesterday I have installed Ubuntu touch on my Nexus 5. Unfortuantely the installation doesn't look OK to me. Any reference you can provide fro reinstalling Ubuntu touch??
<dobey> musclesinwood: i'm not sure what doesn't look OK to you, but the n5 is unfortunately not an officially supported device, and the tasemnice server is unfortunately out of date as well (except that it does seem to continue building devel-proposed images, which are unstable)
<tripleclones> musclesinwood, I've got a N5 running a stable image from http://system-image.ubports.com/ seems ok but haven't looked into the installation in any great detail
<tripleclones> still not official :)
<musclesinwood> @tripleclones . ALright. Did you check if it is working fine in developer mode. LIke say I want to make my N5 writable using "phablet-config writable-image"
<musclesinwood> Did this work in your case?
<tripleclones> I haven't made it writeable but can try later
<dobey> musclesinwood: like i said, you probably don't want to use writable-image; / is not very large and will fill up fast, plus you will not get updates (apt-get upgrade will eventually break, if you try to install updates that way).
<bugthing> hello ... I am trying to put Ubuntu back onto my MX4 after putting FlyMe (android) and am having trouble.. I get "Can't boot recovery image" when I run ubuntu-device-flash.. can anyone help me out?
<taiebot> hey i have noticed quite two regressions in rc-proposed. Has any one posted those bugs. 1 apps do not go full screen anymore.  ( gallery and camera do not go fullscreen) 2 dialer app some time you cannot hang up. You press the button to stop a phone call but the call continues. You have to stop the app and stop the phone call.
<ljp> #3 http://www.efytimes.com/e1/responsive/fullnews.asp?edid=179691
<GreyAnt> Hello guys! When i run "ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=CHANNEL", i get an error "get https://system-image.ubuntu.com/channels.json: dial tcp: lookup https://system-image.ubuntu.com on 127.0.1.1:53: read ump 127.0.0.1:58789->127.0.1.1:53: i/o timeout"
<GreyAnt> Do you know what is the problem?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-12-23
<stochastix> is there a ubuntu phone that lets you run a full ubuntu on it yet?
<RAOF> If you've got a nexus 4 you can test out the development code...
<duflu> stochastix: If you've got a Nexus 4 then you can try Ubuntu out on that. Otherwise the other devices for sale (in some regions) are http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/devices
<duflu> I think Nexus 5 might also work
<stochastix> the phones like the MX4 can run a full ububtu on it, or just ubuntu touch?
<RAOF> What do you mean by full Ubuntu? You *can* run X apps and such (in the development code), but there's no hardware for driving an external display so it's not useful (or enabled).
<stochastix> RAOF: Well, I mean like do a normal install of ubuntu on it, or perhaps be able to add repos and run most of the programs that you can run in the normal ubuntu distro?
<RAOF> You can't do a normal install of Ubuntu onto it. Among other things, how would you get it there? :)
<RAOF> But you can run approximately whatever you like on the phone, as long as it doesn't use X :)
<RAOF> Ubuntu Touch is built from the same repositories that all the other Ubuntu flavours are.
<stochastix> neat, so you can run all of the same console apps i take it?
<stochastix> Are there plans to enable the ability to  have app that use X be useable?
<RAOF> Roughly. You *can* use apt on it, but it's not a great idea; it can interfere with system image updates and the appstore-like click packages.
<stochastix> Regardung how you get it on there, it would seem people find ways lol  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mx9IowNSEUw
<RAOF> As we say, if you've got an Nexus 4 there's a PPA with builds of everything that will bring up a desktopish on your external display.
<duflu> stochastix: Yes there is a terminal app. And with some effort you can enable ssh too. X app support is coming soon. Although the first usable version of Xmir on phones will be no sooner than xenial (16.04)
<stochastix> For example people are runing kali, and arch and ubuntu on android phones.
<stochastix> but you need to root the phone.
<duflu> Yes, you do need to root the phone if you bring your own (not buying a new one)
<stochastix> I figured a with a phone sofware made by ubuntu, things would be more suitable to being able to get whatever you want running on it.
<stochastix> or at least plans to allow people to run their favorite apps like wireshark and other things for example.
<duflu> stochastix: Yes people are running wireshark now. Although unsupported.
<duflu> Running, or trying to run wireshark
<duflu> I saw a bug report somewhere
<duflu> The challenge there is the graphics. We're still working on official support for launching X apps nicely
<stochastix> Doesnt it make things easier for the ubuntu phone to catch on if they find a way to support navie X apps to excite people and relieve some pressure on not having a huge app store with remade apps like vlc and wireshark and all of the popular things people may want?
<duflu> Although I think in many cases you will find proper touch apps are more appropriate for a phone.
<duflu> stochastix: Yep, X app support is coming. Still some bits being polished
<stochastix> ohh, sweet,  ok that is what Im talkin bout woohoo
<stochastix> nice
<stochastix> That crap will be flying off the shelves when that happens.
<duflu> Many X apps are only *nice* to use with a mouse/keyboard though (which you can also use). Not all are controllable with just touch.
<duflu> Although you can try
<RAOF> Fewer still work nicely on a 4" screen :)
<duflu> Yeah pixels are small. And buttons often too small to hit with a finger
<duflu> So native touch apps are better for fingers
<duflu> But Ubuntu Phone will also support external screens and USB/Bluetooth mouse+keyboard
<duflu> It was very satisfying when I first ran Firefox and Chromium on the phone, till I realized I could not control them with a finger.
<duflu> Yet.
<stochastix> zactly, external screen and BT keyboard.
<stochastix> yea, you have to zoom way in , then zoom out , then zoom in etc
<muka> is there a way to list channels not using: 'ubuntu-device-flash query --list-channels --device=mako'?
<stochastix> duflu: a lot of great programs are gui fronts to a great backend. Even being able to just port  GUis that use the same polished backends is a good thing to have?
<duflu> stochastix: Correct. And we have Mir-native ports of Qt/QML, GTK and SDL for that
<muka> I tried this command: system-image-cli --list-channels -d mako but no output.
<muka> if I: sudo system-image-cli --switch ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu, does not change channel. Can someone help? This command used to work 6-8 months ago.
<messenjah> so. moin.
<Mohanraj> HI All ... like to port ubuntu touch on phone device...where i can download source code and guideline to generate boot images
<pdq_>  !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<myrmidon> Regarding terminal apps, I can't seem to run many on my e4.5
<myrmidon> no nmap etc, even Sailfish has nmap and a much more free-er normal terminal function
<myrmidon> is there a safer way to add terminal apps via some similar ppa type method on UT?
<myrmidon> if it's running the same Ubuntu as my laptop after all.......
<t1mp> myrmidon: if you enable read-write mode you can use apt-get to install nmap
<t1mp> myrmidon: see how to enable read-write here http://askubuntu.com/questions/380258/how-to-change-the-ubuntu-installation-to-read-write-mode-on-a-mobile-device (and don't ignore all the warnings on that page)
<jontheniceguy> Hello! I have a few short hours available to me today, and I thought I'd make a start at looking to port Ubuntu Touch to the tf300t. The old instructions (the last time I took a look at this a year-or-so ago) referenced Cyanogenmod a lot in it's documentation, but I can't see how to pull the binary blobs any more. I've had a look in the Cyanogenmod wiki, which suggests running a command called "breakfast" but I'm not seeing
<muka> Does anyone know if usb tethering works on any of the current images? I tried stable and rc and tethering is not working.
<Guest94864> did nay one try installing ubuntu touch on google nexus 5 ?
<msucles> hi
<msucles> did any one try installing ubutnu touch on google nexus 5??
<lotuspsychje> !devices | msucles
<ubot5> msucles: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<msucles> thank you
<msucles> I know tht
<msucles> I have installed ubuntu touch by following the instructions on wiki
<msucles> but I am having some problems after installation
<kenvandine> msucles, i know dobey uses a nexus 5
<dobey> yes i use ubuntu on my nexus5
<dobey> msucles: ^^
<msucles> dear dobey
<msucles> thank you for responding
<msucles> actually after installing ubuntu touch on my nexus 5
<msucles> I have his broken packages problem
<msucles> it says  held broken packaes
<msucles> any idea about how to fix it. I really appreciate your help
<dobey> yeah. don't make the phone writable, and don't use apt-get to try to upgrade it
<dobey> create a chroot like described in the askubuntu link i already gave you
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, hi, did you recently fix something in settings network detection, or was there a fix in qt?
<awe_> pmcgowan, the latter
<awe_> pmcgowan, the ota8.5 dbus fix to qt would crash when installed on desktop
<awe_> because of a null ptr when dealing with wired devices
<pmcgowan> ok, just repro'd an issue
<awe_> this was fixed post 8.5
<pmcgowan> where we dont switch from wifi to 3g
<pmcgowan> or something
<awe_> it also hit someone on the phone using USB ethernet
<pmcgowan> right this a different one
<awe_> pmcgowan, what device?
<pmcgowan> all afaict
<awe_> is there a bug?
<pmcgowan> at least settings spins looking for updates
<pmcgowan> just entering
<awe_> ugh
<pmcgowan> just checking tat I coud see it in proposed and I can
<awe_> when we QA an OTA, do we verify that updates still work via staging?
<awe_> of some sort...
<pmcgowan> yes afaik
<awe_> stable or rc-proposed?
<pmcgowan> both, thats what I was just verifying
<pmcgowan> if you lose wifi after boot, settings is confused
<awe_> ok, is there a full description of the problem anywhere?
<pmcgowan> but browser works
<pmcgowan> entering now one sec
<awe_> what do you mean by lose wifi?
<pmcgowan> awe_, turn it off or otherwise lose connection
<pmcgowan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1528886
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1528886 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Checking for updates never finishes" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> ugh
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, when you saw 'Connect to the Internet ...' that was the connectivity api telling us there was no network connection
<kenvandine> so the indicator didn't think you had network
<kenvandine> it should be killing the check when the network goes away
<kenvandine> but in your case the network is just changing
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i've noticed similar problems in the dash
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, but indicator is shoing data
<kenvandine> we aren't very resilient to network changes
<kenvandine> yeah
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, what else goes though qnetwork?
<pmcgowan> the browser works
<kenvandine> but they API must have said you were offline, to show the connect to internet label
<pmcgowan> I think we have like 10 variations of this bug
<kenvandine> and the connectivity api service is provided by the indicator
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> we do
<kenvandine> i've fixed some of the cases in settings
<kenvandine> like if you aren't online, we don't even attempt to check
<pmcgowan> but how ca the indicator show the connect icon and report no network?
<kenvandine> and if you go offline we kill off existing checks
<kenvandine> i think there are bugs :)
<kenvandine> but that's not the same bug...
<kenvandine> i think you hit more than one bug there :)
<awe_> kenvandine, does system settings use connectivity API or Qt?
<kenvandine> to show the label "Connect to internet..." we use the connectivity API
<awe_> pmcgowan, because we have different code using different methods of querying the network
<kenvandine> but that's the only place
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, so it seems it got a different answer depending
<kenvandine> we have a QNetworkAccessManager for dealing with the actual check
<awe_> pmcgowan, I don't see "Connect to the network" in yoru bug
<pmcgowan> awe_, I got it 1 out of 5 times
<kenvandine> One time I saw
<kenvandine> Connect to the Internet ...
<pmcgowan> the others hung or showed the correct answer
<pmcgowan> its all over the place
<awe_> got it
<kenvandine> so that was a different bug... when the connectivity api reported offline when it shouldn't have
<kenvandine> anyway
<pmcgowan> it acts like its just really slow
<kenvandine> the other cases are coming from Qt or our platform stuff
<pmcgowan> so usually in hangs, and once it finished
<awe_> kenvandine, I'm going to put this bug on the agenda for our network/telephony meeting post new year
<kenvandine> so when the network changes under the covers on it
<awe_> and invite you to the meeting
<kenvandine> awe_, thx
<pmcgowan> thanks gents
<kenvandine> we make the network request to do the check
<awe_> pete-woods is usually in attendance
<pmcgowan> the mailing list inspired me to repro it
<kenvandine> and if wifi gets turned off
<kenvandine> the request doesn't see it as going offline, etc
<kenvandine> because technically routing should just have changed
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, in this case it is online, and it seems to just be really slow
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, you can repro the same thing in the dash
<pmcgowan> ah
<kenvandine> start to load the click store
<kenvandine> and quickly turn off wifi
<kenvandine> it seems to never finish
<awe_> kenvandine, so is this a connectivity api bug, or a Qt bug?
<awe_> or both?
<kenvandine> different bugs :)
<kenvandine> the connectivity api bug is hard to repro
<kenvandine> but there are times where it reports offline when the icon says it's connected
<kenvandine> but hard to repro...
<kenvandine> the other issue is easy to repro
<kenvandine> i think in any of the scopes that use data
<kenvandine> and in settings
<kenvandine> if it's actively waiting for a request to finish
<kenvandine> and the network changes, like wifi -> mobile data
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, but
<kenvandine> it loses it's mind
<pmcgowan> I dont make the request until the network switched
<pmcgowan> so now it works
<pmcgowan> hmm
<ahayzen> Hi, anyone else noticed it takes two taps to dismiss the launcher on rc-proposed now ?
<awe_> pmcgowan, I'll try and reproduce and add some comments from my POV
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, that might be a harder case to repro
<pmcgowan> awe_, one phone works one still spins, who knows
<kenvandine> maybe the qnam instance might not be getting updated
<kenvandine> but it's not hard to reproduce the issue where you turn off wifi right after starting a check
<kenvandine> or after starting a search in the dash/scopes
<pmcgowan> ahayzen, thats probably the activeapp bug
<awe_> pmcgowan, kenvandine, any other bugs I should add to that meeting agenda?
<ahayzen> pmcgowan, ah ok :-) have you got a bug number so i can track it?
<awe_> ie. the dash/scopes?
<pmcgowan> one sec
<ahayzen> thanks
<pmcgowan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu/+bug/1528668
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1528668 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "[regression] Qt.application.active not working correctly" [Critical,In progress]
<ahayzen> thanks pmcgowan :-)
<awe_> kenvandine, I've added you to the meeting invite for the thu after the new years; and noted the agenda topic
<kenvandine> awe_, no, that's it
<kenvandine> thx
<pmcgowan> ahayzen, that may be a different bug since it happens on the lock screen too, we'll see
<ahayzen> pmcgowan, i commented on the bug you linked, so hopefully someone will be able to figure it out :-)
<discgolf> Is this the correct place to ask questions about building Ubuntu Touch from the source?
<slifeet> Are there any updated guides on starting the process for a currently unsupported phone?
<muka> Since usb tethering is not working, I was thinking to get older image. How can I do that? I have mako rc channel.
<vandenoever> muka: perhaps usb tethering can be fixed? i'm using hotspot now, but tethering would be great
<muka> vandenoever, is it mako/nexus4?
<muka> If I would switch from ubuntu-touch/rc/ubuntu to ubuntu-touch/rc/meizu.en, would it brick the phone?
<vandenoever> muka: i'm on mx4 with ota 8.5
<the_map> ping?
<the_map> is it possible to install Ubuntu on a phone, or do I have to buy a Ubuntu phone?
<vandenoever> t
<vandenoever> the_map: some models support installing it yourself
<the_map> models of phone?
<sdk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<the_map> doesn't look like my phone is supported
<the_map> thanks for the help vandenoever and sdk
<sdk> no prob
<discgolf> Has anyone tried to build Ubuntu Touch reciently? I am getting a build error (missing "pause" function in "MediaRecorderClient").
<ryanleesipes> Hey guys, I've got a bit of an error that seems to relate to compiling for ARM:
<ryanleesipes> CMakeLists.txt:1: error: The CMAKE_C_COMPILER: /usr/bin/arm-linux-gnueabihf-gcc is not a full path to an existing compiler tool. Tell CMake where to find the compiler by setting either the environment variable "CC" or the CMake cache entry CMAKE_C_COMPILER to the full path to the compiler, or to the compiler name if it is in the PATH.
<ryanleesipes> And:
<ryanleesipes> CMakeLists.txt:1: error: The CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER: /usr/bin/arm-linux-gnueabihf-g++ is not a full path to an existing compiler tool. Tell CMake where to find the compiler by setting either the environment variable "CXX" or the CMake cache entry CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER to the full path to the compiler, or to the compiler name if it is in the PATH.
<ryanleesipes> Anyone else seen this after a fresh install?
<Elleo> mhall119: if you're still around and it's not too much trouble would it be possible to update the docs on developer.ubuntu.com for the new UDM version?
<Elleo> mhall119: just making a quick post about all the new stuff and realised we haven't updated the docs
<Elleo> mhall119: or does that need to wait until it's actually released in OTA-9?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-12-24
<lotuspsychje> http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2015/12/more-people-use-ubuntu-than-anyone.html
<Mikaela> I would probably measure Ubuntu users with popcon.ubuntu.com while keeping in mind that it's optional and not everyone is part of it
<lotuspsychje> Mikaela: someone should invent an i-use-ubuntu-app or package :p
<Mikaela> that would make it easier
<lotuspsychje> the blog has some nice facts
<lotuspsychje> we surely dont have an idea how many users installed touch on a nexus7
<lotuspsychje> count1 from me :p
<Mikaela> no logs on download timees?
<Mikaela> why is this channel +F (anyone can (ban)forward here from other channels) by the way?
<lotuspsychje> morning k1l
<lotuspsychje> Mikaela: maybe k1l  can answer that
<Mikaela> the question was are there no stats on how many times Ubuntu Touch has been downloaded for Nexus, I think?
<lotuspsychje> Mikaela: not sure
<Mikaela> I mean that they seemed to join after I asked it
<zee999> is ubuntu root-fs (xenial-armhf.tar.gz) device independent?
<zee999> Its confusing
<zee999> some say its device dependent and some independent
<zee999>  is it?
<cchriss> Hi all together ! I am just trying to build the nexus4 image, following the porting guide but the code i got from phablet-dev-bootstrap seems to be faulty. Can somebody please help me fixing this?
<cchriss> error: 'struct android::MediaRecorderBase' has no member named 'pause'
<cchriss> ubuntu/libhybris/compat/media/media_recorder_client.cpp: In member function 'virtual android::status_t android::MediaRecorderClient::pause()':
<zee999> cchriss, pull the av_frameworks from Ubuntu-touchCAF from github
<zee999> This issue has been resolved there. Or you can manually add pause in mediarecorderbase.h
<cchriss> zee999, i did the second and it surprisingly worked. I expected more errors after this ;)
<zee999>  great. its a very common bug in their source.
<cchriss> I was also surprised about the size of the created "phablet" folder. The porting guide states it should be 15Gb. I got only 4.6Gb. And some links in the porting guide are also wrong, i think
<zee999>  its pretty outdated now. are you using custom manifests also?
<zee999> cchriss,
<cchriss> Nothing custom until now. I am just following the guide. I want to port it to the zuk z1. Sadly i have no experience with android and so on .... so i think my mission wont be a success. Lets see how far i can get ;)
<epsi> hi, does one could help me connecting my meizu ubuntu phone as a mtp or mass storage device on a windows PC ?
<epsi> thanks
<raph_ael> epsi: as far as I know, only MTP is supported, and for my case, it was automatically detected, though on Linux
<epsi> raph, i have ubuntu at home, even with ubuntu i was unable to get my photos and videos from the phone !!!!!!!!!!!
<epsi> nor mtp nor mass storage
<epsi> what a pity
<raph_ael> epsi: does your system sees something ?
<epsi> yes a usb device but only with the device administration tool from windows
<epsi> and the warning icon...also
<raph_ael> nautilus should see the mtp device, otherwise you can try another usb port
<epsi> no on windows, i am at work now, but as far as i understand, files should be transferable at least also on windows, mtp is supported on windows i believe ?
<raph_ael> it should be, though I haven't used Windows for years
<epsi> i don't think i am the only customers running both windows and ubuntu...
<epsi> i ma quite hungry, sorry but it's a mass just to get one file from the phone
<epsi> installing MTP drivers failed, YESSS
<epsi> "windows didn't find any driver for the device" good news
<raph_ael> I don't like much mtp too, but didn't have much problems with it on ubuntu touch
<raph_ael> epsi: seems a good start
<raph_ael> well "good"
<raph_ael> :)
<epsi> do you now if possible to activate mass storage on the phone?
<raph_ael> I don't think so, maybe someone else could reply better, and if it's possible, I'd be interested :)
<epsi> i did use the wifitransfer tool, but the tool does not allow acces to the media files directly, i have to open a browser on the phone and move the files one by one.....
<epsi> :-)
<epsi> Does someone really use this phone
<raph_ael> I do :)
<raph_ael> but my use is extremely basic
<epsi> even basics functionalities are not functional (like getting the contacts from the sim card, i had to get my old phone write the contacts down a paper and puting back the sim to the meizu by hand copy the contacts)
<epsi> i m not speaking also of the numerous freeze of the phone
<epsi> and also the lack of support....even here
<epsi> thanks raph anyway, you were the only one to answer.
<epsi> by
<mhall119> Elleo: the docs will be updated within 24 hours of the new docs package landing in the vivid archives or the overlay PPA
<Elleo> mhall119: they landed in the overlay ppa on tuesday morning
<Elleo> mhall119: perhaps UDM isn't setup right for whatever automatic system does that?
<mhall119> Elleo: it's setup like all the others
<mhall119> Elleo: did libubuntu-download-manager-client-doc get updated with the new content?
<mhall119> Elleo: 1.2+15.04.20151216.2-0ubuntu1 0 is what it's pulling from
<mhall119> that's the most recent in the PPA
<Elleo> mhall119: yeah, just checked and that has the updated docs
<mhall119> hmmm, well, I see the metadata-prop in there
<mhall119> so yeah, something's causing the import not to happen
<Elleo> mhall119: that's been there for a while (just wasn't obeyed by transfer indicator)
<Elleo> mhall119: the DownloadManager page should have a bunch of new signals and import 1.2 instead of 0.1
<Elleo> and similar for SingleDownload
<Elleo> mhall119: there's no urgency though, doesn't really hurt if this waits until after the holidays, so don't trouble yourself with it now :)
<mhall119> Elleo: I'll check on it,but if it needs webops to do something it's gonna wait :)
<Elleo> mhall119: okay, thanks :)
<mhall119> Elleo: well, the importer works properly locally, so I suspect the cron job isn't being run, or is failing before it gets to your docs
<Elleo> mhall119: ah, okay
<mhall119> Elleo: Ah ha! I see the problem
<mhall119> it was actually pulling from wily's archive or the overlay PPA, and you have a higher version number in wily than in the PPA
<mhall119> I'll fix it to use vivid's archives and the vivid overlay PPA only, when I come back to work on the 4th
<mhall119> it's going to require a deployment update tothe site
<mhall119> Elleo: https://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.1/Ubuntu.DownloadManager.SingleDownload/ is how it should look, right?
 * mhall119 notes that is in staging,not production yet
<muscles> hello
<muscles> I have installed ubuntu touch on my google nexus 5
<Guest99593> now I want to install some other softwares on the device
<Guest99593> but it says
<mhall119> says what?
<Elleo> mhall119: yeah, that looks great; thanks :)
<mhall119> Elleo: cool, I'll get production updated in the new year
<Elleo> mhall119: great, thanks
#ubuntu-touch 2015-12-25
<zee999>  Can anyone please explain ubuntu touch boot process
<zee999>  My device doesnt boot loops on boot image and adb doesnt detect my device
<zee999> :/
<zee999> I need help specifically on boot
<zee999> I know boot.img is created with ubuntu ramfs instead of an android one
<zee999> and ubuntu system.img should reside on /data partition
<zee999> but still my device is not picking up the init
<zee999> :/
<zee999> my recovery works fine though
<V99_> hi
<V99_> I install tightvnc server over apt-get in my phone, but when i try to connect i cant see my ubuntu touch desktop
<Walex2> V99_: that is as it should be.
<Walex2> V99_: you would need a VNC server inside the Mir display engine to see it, or a plugin that does VNC.
<Linuxerist> Does anyone have any suggestions for running Ubuntu on an x86 tablet? Would this be the place?
<Linuxerist> I have Ubuntu running fine on my tablet hardware wise, but the software seems to be lacking. Unity doesn't seem to place super nice with touch and I'm having trouble finding a decent on-screen keyboard
#ubuntu-touch 2015-12-26
<Guy1524> is it possible to install ubuntu touch on a samsung rugby pro?
<V99_> thanks Walex2, i go to try
<Guy1524> hello is anyone there?
<Guy1524> hello?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-12-27
<V99_> Walex2: i cant do it
<dobey> V99_: of course you can't do it. there is no vnc server for mir. why do you want to run a vnc server on your phone? it's the opposite of what pretty much everyone wants to do
<ZcY> Is there a discussion about the application experience of the Ubuntu system on the mobile phone？
<zee999>  Hello. Can anyone tell me whats difference between system-image server and ccdimage server?
<zee999> can anyone for the love of god tell me how ubuntu touch mounts partitions on boot
<zee999> ?
<zee999>  Please
<zee999>  Where does it get partition information from
<zee999> /etc/fstab is in ubuntu rootfs. But first the kernel has to find /data partition right?
<zee999> how does it do that?
<zee999>  Go fuck ur mums! Assholes! What do u do all day here. Just shit! Bloody losers
<cchriss> Hello everyone. I am trying to compile UbuntuTouch for the ZUK Z1. I solved all compiling errors but now i am stuck with the .dts and .dtb files. (there are no .dtb files generated) Can someone please help me a bit here?
<kevie> Has anybody else lost WiFi since updating to OTA 8.5?
<mimecar> good evening
<lotuspsychje> !devices | Ettafix
<ubot5> Ettafix: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Ettafix> !devices
<lotuspsychje> Ettafix: you can try browse the XDA forums for projects on samsung perhaps
<Ettafix> Ok :) Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> Ettafix: or sell your device and buy a supported phone?
<Ettafix> Probably I'll buy a supported one :)
<Ettafix> What mobile device do you use yourself? :)
<lotuspsychje> Ettafix: i have a bq 4.5 with touch on it and works like a charm
<lotuspsychje> 169 euro
<Ettafix> Need to try it :)
<lotuspsychje> Ettafix: inform yourself about supported for you country ok
<Ettafix> I haven't search if it is possible to run on the ubuntu-touch python apps
<Ettafix> Searched*
<lotuspsychje> Ettafix: not sure on that, but mostly you need to download a specific touch app to use
<lotuspsychje> Ettafix: not the terminal way, we used to be
<Ettafix> Meh, so I'll stay on the vps with the ubuntu server and the ssh :D
<lotuspsychje> i do hope someone get terminal packages working in the future
<Ettafix> Yeap, it would be awesome
<lotuspsychje> i also miss stuff from commandline
<Ettafix> I miss the times I haven't lived in :D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Ettafix> I would like to be born in maybe 1950, when the computing was in it's early pants
<Ettafix> Command line OS'es are magical. Why? Not everyone can learn the language of magic. lol
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Ettafix> Where are you from yourself? :)
<lotuspsychje> Ettafix: i just like ubuntu on machines
<lotuspsychje> Ettafix: belgium, you?
<Ettafix> Lithuania :)
<lotuspsychje> cool
<Ettafix> I tried debian  - not for me. Ubuntu is on my every machine, except the phone (android won't stay there for long, lol)
<lotuspsychje> yeah got same feeling
<lotuspsychje> have desktop/netbook/phone and tablet all with ubuntu
<Ettafix> For me it left the phone :D
<lotuspsychje> Ettafix: check BQ website, its nice
<Ettafix> It's quite funny, but only today I just started using irc :D
<lotuspsychje> nice
<Ettafix> ok
<Ettafix> :)
<Ettafix> Why irc became so popular (in your opinion)? :)
<lotuspsychje> Ettafix: ir goes a long way, but not sure this is the right channel to discuss here
<Ettafix> You're right :)
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Ettafix maybe here
<ubot5> Ettafix maybe here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cchriss> I did compile UT successful for the first time now. Does anybody of you have good knowledge about the flash procedure? I need someone to hold my hand... :(
<Ettafix> Tell us more about the whole process
<lotuspsychje> Ettafix: if you find a cheap nexus7 somewhere you can try touch on a tablet also or nexus4 for phone
<Ettafix> Great! :)
<farad> hi
<farad> I have a new Ubuntu Phone with Ubuntu Build 15.04
<farad> I just cannot find the calendar app
<farad> could you tell me how it is called, or what to install?
<farad> I just would like to use this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app
<stakewinner00> farad, it's not installed bby default?
<farad> I would expect it to be installed
<farad> but cannot find it in the application list
<stakewinner00> In my case it was installed by default... If i write "Calendar" in the ubuntu store searcher it shows there in the 4 position.
<farad> ah thanks!
<farad> in fact it was not installed
<farad> but now I found the search button in the store ;-)
<cchriss> How can i debug a phone that is stuck at the vendor logo on boot?
<farad> @cchriss: can you connect to it using adb?
<cchriss> farad: no, i cant :(
<cchriss> i can connect in recovery mode, but not when it is stuck on the logo
<k1l> what device is it?
<andywork> is an ubuntu-touch phone dockable to display, keyboard and mouse?
<cchriss> it is a ZUK Z1
<cchriss> i am trying to get ubuntu touch running on it, and everything is compiling fine now. Recovery is working (with some errors)
<cchriss> does the fact that recovery is working tell me, that my kernel is working?
<k1l> andywork: only he nexus4 iirc. the bq ones dont have the cables connected to the SoC. same for the meizu iirc
<andywork> ok
<andywork> what kind of UI am I presented with when I dock the phone? is it only the android interface or an actual desktop, like Unity?
<k1l> no android at all on ubuntu-touch devices
<k1l> (besides the drivers running in a container :) )
<andywork> not at all?
<k1l> where do you see android interface?
<k1l> actually its unity on the phone and the desktop. untiy8 on MIR is used on the phone and is developed for the desktop right now.
<k1l> the target is to have only one codebase-desktop and using it for mobile, tablet, desktop, tv ,....
<andywork> infact i see no android interface, but something that *looks* familiar to an android interface
<andywork> my mistake
<andywork> k1l: i really like that
<k1l> andywork: where?
<andywork> some youtube clip
<k1l> unity on ubuntu-touch or unity on desktop doesnt look like android, imho
<k1l> there was some android running and switching to unity-desktop when the phone was docked. but that was in the beginning and is not used anymore.
<k1l> so better check the date of the youtube clips
<andywork> yeah, ubuntu phone
#ubuntu-touch 2016-12-26
<Nycticebuscoucan> Hi guys, I try to delete the hidden folder from telegram in home/phablet but I cannot see any hidden files neither when telling the phone to show them on the phone it self neither when connecting it to my pc. can anybody help me please
<Nycticebuscoucan> Hi guys, I try to delete the hidden folder from telegram in home/phablet but I cannot see any hidden files neither when telling the phone to show them on the phone it self neither when connecting it to my pc. can anybody help me please
<JanC> Nycticebuscoucan: should be under ~/.cache ~/.config & ~/.local/share
<JanC> also, you have to unlock with your PIN/password first
<JanC> that's on the phone's internal file manager
<Nycticebuscoucan> JanC thanks that does the trick, I didn't unlock
<Nycticebuscoucan> still I cannot see the folders when the phone is connected to my pc also when I unlock before connecting. Is that normal?
<JanC> it is normal AFAIK
<Nycticebuscoucan> ok thank you for the support
<JanC> might be possible to change that with adb
<dobey> Nycticebuscoucan, JanC: it is normal and it cannot be changed with adb. only the xdg user folders are exposed over mtp
<dobey> you can use the phablet-shell tool from phablet-tools to ssh in over adb though, which gives you full shell access
<JanC> yeah, I was just wondering if there was a setting somewhere
<ogra_> yep, there is, in the source code of mtpd ;)
<rbasak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23689033/
<rbasak> Is this normal?
<rbasak> Active wakeup sources:
<rbasak>   MT662x                           1289  46.70%
<rbasak> Is the top one
<rbasak> Duration of successful suspends:
<rbasak>      0.500 -    0.999       1165  91.80%    1132.90  90.64%
<rbasak> Is the most common interval.
<rbasak> This is on an Aquaris 4.5 after the latest OTA that gave me a battery life regression.
<yang> Is there going to be the next Ubuntu touch model anytime soon, after BQ Aquaris ?
<nathan> while we're at it, the OTA 14 only booted by M10 to a recovery console and never moved on. I eventually restored it to factory defaults... and now it boots past the logo to a black screen. Is it still possible to flash it?
<nathan> yang, nothing has been announced
<alexmex90> Hi I have a Nexus 4 on the stable channel, my gps needs several reboots to work
<alexmex90> is this a known issue? is there any workaround?
<Walex> alexmex90: GPS works only "sometimes" even on my Acquaris, which is "official"...
<Walex> rbasak: I have a 4.5 too and OTA-14 and it has been pretty good with battery
<alexmex90> Walex: that sucks :(
<alexmex90> I wish I could help to fix that
<Walex> alexmex90: but I thought it worked reliably on Nexus (at least some).
<alexmex90> Nope, in fact with regular stable channel does not work at all, I am using the Aquaris one with Here services which makes it work sometimes.
<Walex> alexmex90: yes, "sometimes" same here with Here
<alexmex90> do you use telegram? since ota 13 I don't get telegram notifications
<Walex> alexmex90: no, not using telegram
<Walex> alexmex90: Touch works for me "mostly", but GPS and a couple other details still not quite there.
<Walex> I suspect issues on the Android kernel/Ubuntu layer interface
<alexmex90> for me basically the only two things preventing me from having 100% experinece is the gps thing and the telegram notifications
<alexmex90> oh, and bluetooth filesharing
<Walex> alexmex90: there is inabiliuty to write to the SIM contacts for example, plus MTP limitations (bvut then I can use RSYNC in dev mode)
<brunch875> Is the mailing list a good place to discuss design?
<brunch875> as in proposing new ideas
<alexmex90> I havent tried to write contacts to sim but bummer if that is not working, I would like to follow development closer, I am a programmer myself but I haven't done hardware development before
<javier4> I'm porting Ubuntu Touch to a new device, and now I'm stuck at Ubuntu loading animation (ubuntu text with dots disappearing). Classic logs are useles. I've been able to test 3-4 clients from mir_demos and they worked smoothly (triangle, plasma, multiwin and finger_draw). Is there any way to debug my problem?
<javier4> the only "interesting" line I get from /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/unity8.log is this one
<javier4> ERROR: QMirServer - Mir failed to start
#ubuntu-touch 2016-12-27
<axisys> anyone know which dir in here https://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ has hammerhead ?
<axisys> found it here http://system-image.ubports.com/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> anyone about?
<applemuncy_1>  How does one convince ubuntu-sdk to process manifest.json.in   into manifest.json  ???
<matv1> superchuffed at just having flashed Ubuntu on a new meizu pro5 running Flyme
<matv1> finaly rid of that Nexus4
<matv1> and merry christmas everyone :)
#ubuntu-touch 2016-12-28
<javier4> my ubuntu touch is stuck on loading animation. I can kill lightdm and start a unity8 session, but it will work only if launched as root. Same thing happens for the demo clients I launch on top of a mir_demo_server. Which files should I check for permissions?
<Walex> javier4: that's really weird. Obviously it is something to do with how clients connect to the Mir server, but I have no familiarity with that.
<Walex> javier4: you can use 'lsof' on the Mir server process to figure that out.
<javier4> Perhaps I found a possible cause:  permissions for these files related to gpu, on my system are 600
<javier4> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/MizAqQ3d/
<javier4> shouldn't be 666?
<TheKit> are Android .idc config files still used by Mir? touch screen is behaving erratically on Language screen, but kernel events look fine in evtest
<nex7_> hi i'm new user of UT on a Nexus 7
<horuxan> hello
<horuxan> im have problem
<horuxan> on ril.te
<horuxan> on port
<horuxan> one people help me ?
<horuxan> http://pastebin.om/1UiN3muL
#ubuntu-touch 2016-12-29
<brunch875> woah, the mailing list surely burns
<lugarius> horuxan: still here?
<lugarius> hello rakete, matrix user huh?
<rakete> yep
<lugarius> heh
<horuxan> yes lugarius
<horuxan> now error on ICrypto
<horuxan> and rild.te
<lugarius> What is ICrypto or rild.te
<lugarius> horuxan: your link is unusable for me
<lugarius> http://pastebin.om/ is unknown for me
<lugarius> !ping
<ubot5`> pong!
<lugarius> good, a bot
<horuxan> kkkkkkk
<horuxan> c*
<lugarius> horuxan: what
<horuxan> http://pastebin.com/1UiN3muL
<horuxan> lugarius,
<lugarius> so, what is that?
<horuxan> Error, I'm trying to port the ubuntu for moto g titan
<horuxan> lugarius,
<lugarius> uff, no idea mate,  contact mario grip
<TartSpart> hi there
<TartSpart> can anyone tell me about SWAP use in Ubuntu Touch?
<TartSpart> Hey
<TartSpart> Do you know anything about SWAP use in Ubuntu Touch?
<TartSpart> Hi there
<TartSpart> Spreken ze English?
<dobey> !patience | TartSpart
<ubot5`> TartSpart: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TartSpart> Are yuk guys real users or bots?
<dobey> ubot5` is a bot
<ubot5`> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. For more information, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<TartSpart> *you
<TartSpart> Are you real dobey?
<dobey> that's questionable. but philosophy is not the topic of this channel
<TartSpart> Ok, I want to know if I should adjust my swappiness value from 100 on my BQ Aquarius  M10.
<dobey> no, i don't think so
<TartSpart> I'm using gnome-system-monitor and my SWAP file is like 496/512MB
<TartSpart> Which alarms me I have to admit.
<dobey> i would suggest that gnome-system-monitor on the m10 under libertine, is probably not especially useful
<horuxan> mariogrip, hello
<horuxan> good night
<dobey> you'd be better to open the main terminal app and see what "free" and "top" have to say about memory usage
<dobey> i don't know what all you're doing on your tablet, but i would say in general changing the "swappiness" from the defaults is probably not a great idea
<TartSpart> Generally just multitasking casually across several apps.
<dobey> unity8 apps or legacy apps?
<TartSpart>  Swap:       524284     503520      20764 is the output of "free"
<TartSpart> Primarily Unity8, I just have the system monitor up from legacy.
<dobey> ie, firefox is pretty heavy in terms of memory usage, and the m10 only has i think 3 GB RAM
<dobey> well sort by memory usage in top and see what's eating memory. maybe something has a leak or something?
<TartSpart> 2GB actually. Yes I have several tabs on the default Ubuntu browser.
<dobey> also if you dumped any large files into /tmp for example, that will eat up memory, as /tmp is a ram fs
<dobey> yeah, the browser will eat up memory too. it's the chromium content api that powers it
<dobey> so more tabs == more ram
<TartSpart> Ok, I'll quit it for starters.
<TartSpart> And of course that immediately dips the RAM and SWAP, phew.
<TartSpart> Ah about tmp. I was wondering. Is it a RAM disk fs by default? As in can I put files of any size up to a certain limit depending on RAM usage and that can reduce writes to the flash storage of the device?
<dobey> yes, /tmp is ramdisk
<TartSpart> That's how I sometimes use my desktop with 8GB of RAM and an SSD, to prolong the r/w lifecycle of the SSD. But I had to specifically configure that system to permit a 4GB RAM disk mounted  in tmp  and I wasn't sure if the same was applicable for UT devices.
<dobey> well, /tmp is a memory backed filesystem on Ubuntu. that includes phone/tablet/server/pc
<TartSpart> So there's no arbitrary memory limitation outside of the size of RAM and what's loaded in memory, to limit the size of file which can be placed in the directory?
<TartSpart> Or files plural.
<dobey> basically, yeah
<TartSpart> Great! Thanks for telling me, web searches yielded nothing.
<dobey> "df" would have told you :)
<TartSpart> Again, thanks. How familiar are you with installing Libertine apps to Touch devices?
<dobey> not especially. the libertine app provides the ui for managing containers iirc
<dobey> basically you can apt-get install pretty much anything inside the container, that's in the archives
<TartSpart> Indeed. I've been playing about with several today. Video game emulators seem out of the question due to a lack of Opening on the M10.
<TartSpart> Vlc also chokes on video output, which is diappointing, but I'm wondering if there's a way to fix that.
<TartSpart> *OpenGL  not opening
<dobey> opengl should work
<dobey> oh, maybe there is something that needs changed in how the X servers get run though
<TartSpart> It seems to break emulators whenever I apply it in the settings.
<dobey> there are some emulators in the app store that run on unity8 directly
<dobey> (not sure what you're looking for exactly though)
<dobey> libertine devs would be better to answer that
<dobey> you'll have better luck after jan 3 though, when people start coming back from vacation :)
<TartSpart> Maybe, I'll check out U8 emus. But as for VLC, someone told me that the M10's CPU is too slow for software decoding, and hardware accelerated decoding is somehow hamstrung in Libertine apps, possibly related to how the X servers function as you say.
<TartSpart> Sound about right to you?
<dobey> well hardware decoding is probably a little more complex, for security
<dobey> the CPU probably is indeed not great for software decoding
<TartSpart> Again like you say I guess my best bet is to talk to the Libertine debs.
<TartSpart> Are you familiar with the factory desktop apps e.g. gedit, Libre Office, Firefox etc how you need to mount the SD card via terminal so that they can interact with the card?
<dobey> it would need to be bind mounted somewhere into the container's chroot; i don't know exactly how best to do it though. another question for libertine devs i would suggest
<TartSpart> Well I mean it's an easy enough mount command, that itself isn't a problem.
<TartSpart> But if you try this with any desktop apps you manually install via Libertine e.g. Vlc then for whatever reason they still don't detect the card.
<TartSpart> That's another thing I need an explanation/fix for and I hope the debs can help.
<TartSpart> devs *
<TartSpart> Anyway what devices are you guys using?
<dobey> well you presumably created another container, and vlc is in that other container. so you have to mount it in each container you want to use it in
<TartSpart> Ah, very good point, I hadn't thought of that!
<dobey> anyway, have to go
<TartSpart> Ok thanks man, see ya!
<Tseko> Hi
<Tseko> I want to ask you about ubuntu phone
<Tseko> Can i using on my blackberry 10 ?
<Tseko> Blackbery classic *
<Tseko> ...
<OerHeks> Tseko, no. see the supported devices and ports
<Tseko> Can you give me list with them
<OerHeks> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/devices/
<Tseko> Thank you
<OerHeks> and if that phone meets the specs, start your own port? https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/porting-new-device/
<Tseko> Have a nice day
<OerHeks> You too!
#ubuntu-touch 2016-12-30
<cc> Does ubuntu phone have die?
<aiyion> got an update to v34 a few days ago.
<aiyion> Suppose not.
<aiyion> cc: why?
<cc> little usful app...
<cc> aiyion: wechat,input method
<cc> Chinese people are more accustomed to using Sogou input method
<cc> but ubuntu phone cant use other input method
<cc> web wechat is very useless
<cc> and i hope more browser
<TartSpart> Hey has anyone used VPN Editor?
<TartSpart> Hi
<Lantizia> hey I keep getting "this phone needs restoring from a pc or service center"
<Lantizia> trying to flash a nexus 10 - i've made sure it's unlocked, that I did a fresh reflash of the stock 4.4.4 first - and also that i wiped the cache and userdata area first
<Lantizia> still no joy - any ideas?
<Lantizia> i can put android back on it no problem - but i wanted to take a look at ubuntu
<Lantizia> i am using channel = ubuntu-touch/stable    could that be the reason!?
<Lantizia> i'll try loading something older than 4.4.4 on first
<Lantizia> from what I'm reading lots of people have been having this issue lately - with barely anyone replying
<Lantizia> so, ubuntu touch is broken - and no one cares... so I shouldn't either? move on?
<Lantizia> although technically I'm using ubports from mariogrip
<Lantizia> so maybe it's just that which is b0rked
<JanC> it's also end-of-the-year holidays for many people
<Lantizia> not for all the times people have had no replied i've read up on courtesy of google
<Lantizia> well it seems it is just ubports - getting 'devel' from the main server seems to get further at least
<Lantizia> even though from the main server it isn't strictly supported
<Lantizia> i'm likely to hate this anyway
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<garybot> hey :]
<SebthreeBQM10HD> garybot, hi
<garybot> hey Seb.. are you ubuntu dev too??
<garybot> i want to know if touch is available for oneplustwo devices..
<SebthreeBQM10HD> garybot, no an Ubuntu user
<SebthreeBQM10HD> touch user etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> garybot, but
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I know they have been working on ports for the one plus
<SebthreeBQM10HD> garybot, you'll want  the ubports website
<garybot> ah nice..  :]
<SebthreeBQM10HD> some deaisl there about ports etc, but I  have a feeling they won't work that well currently
<garybot> i'm a desktop user lol
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or  they do and don't
<SebthreeBQM10HD> garybot, I have three Ubuntu devices, whe nI keep not up to date though inteniotnly since thought had lost hat phone before
<SebthreeBQM10HD> other two I keep up to date or enough up to date
<OerHeks> OnePlus One and OnePlus X
<SebthreeBQM10HD> one I keep  above....
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<garybot> i cant wait to try it on my phone but the page said it's not yet fully developed..
<SebthreeBQM10HD> garybot, exactly tht's what i MEAN
<SebthreeBQM10HD> garybot, not everything will work properly as far as I know
<SebthreeBQM10HD> if you put on a one plus phone
<garybot> yeah I wanted to buy one plus one but new devices are no more available..
<SebthreeBQM10HD> garybot, it's not quite the same, but can get  a bit of an idea what the tablet etc is like
<garybot> anyway.. i got my one plus two today :]
<SebthreeBQM10HD> if
<SebthreeBQM10HD> you put unity 8 in the desktop ubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> garybot, but then you would have to put more  snap packages yourself, and even libertine stuff in there, to make it more real :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> garybot, for some reason online plus doens't apppeal to me enough to buy or a google pixel for that matter
<SebthreeBQM10HD> a part of me wnats to buy a second hand old nexus 5 maybe, so can play around with well various mobile oses
<SebthreeBQM10HD> without buying yet another phone :d
<garybot> lol my sister got a nexus 5... she wont let me mess with it xD
<SebthreeBQM10HD> garybot, one plus  hardware is a bit too powrful currently for ubuntu touch,  what I mean is the os won't take full advantge of that hardware, since there isn't really anthing really powerful to run in it,  except for my wireless convergence
<SebthreeBQM10HD> except for maybe above
<garybot> eventually she will get bored and hopefully buy a new phone so i can take it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but I have done the microsoft wireless adapater stuff with the  hd tablet, and hdmi cable way to,  it's not that impressive in reality
<SebthreeBQM10HD> garybot, how old are you and your sisteR?
<garybot> Seb there are two of you??
<garybot> different colour lol
<SebthreeBQM10HD> uh /
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> garybot, this is a high light if that's what you mean
<garybot> i'm 22.. my sister is 20..
<SebthreeBQM10HD> one plus is a good phone
<garybot> oh lol
<SebthreeBQM10HD> nice you got that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ,but
<garybot> xD
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ubuntu touch is a bit uhmm limiting realy currently
<SebthreeBQM10HD> as in what it can and cannot run, or can and cannot run really easily
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it's a good os though ;)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grandrew, next two years things should become more exicitng, since the desktop ubuntu and phone and tablet, will all converge more, as in become more the same,
<garybot> oh well the page for oneplus two says nothing works yet.. not even boot..
<garybot> so maybe i will wait..
<SebthreeBQM10HD> garybot, and become ubuntu perosnal as it's called
<garybot> i also got some old android devices..
<SebthreeBQM10HD> garybot, have you tried unity  8 on desktop ubuntu ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> in 16.10 ?
<garybot> like an old HTC desire and one HP tablet..
<SebthreeBQM10HD> garybot, right, but ubuntu touch only currently worsk on specific devices,  the commerical devices ideally, then a few unoffical ports to such as for one plus a
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yeah, but it won't just work on those devices
<garybot> but they got no releases for custom ROMs or even ubuntu yet..
<garybot> ah well thanks for pointing that out..
<SebthreeBQM10HD> garybot, trying UNity 8 on the desktop is worth it, but bare in mind, to make that more useable, you would have to install well snaps
<SebthreeBQM10HD> garybot, quite a few people seem to think it isnt so good the 16.10 version of it
<garybot> i was wondering if i could build touch from source for those devices..
<SebthreeBQM10HD> garybot, main noticable thing that's diffenret currently to the desktop, in a ubuntu touch device, is yep the interface unity 8
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and  things installed with that
<garybot> unity 8 you mean the Game engine??
<SebthreeBQM10HD> garybot, what you don't know what unity is then ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Ubuntu Unity
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Canonical's Unity
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !unity
<ubot5`> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<garybot> oh yeah..
<garybot> i know..
<SebthreeBQM10HD> garybot, by default it's the old Unity 7 interface, but
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Ubuntu 16.10 also has a Unity 8 preview session installed by default, but that it seems doesn't do much by default
<SebthreeBQM10HD> unlike say when it's runing on the phone or tablet :) since other progarms installed there as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but people can install snaps into it for more stuff anyway so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and even libertine it seems, but for desktop computer then,  not phone or tablet.  that's for running the old xorg progarms
<garybot> ah well i will check it out.. been a while since i booted to ubuntu... I have dual boot system on my desktop..
<SebthreeBQM10HD> garybot, if you do all that,  you'll have an idea what ubuntu touch is really like currently, espeicaly if you done it on a computer with a touch screen as well :D
<garybot> mostly i use KAli linux..
<SebthreeBQM10HD> garybot, if you want lots of difenet apps from Andordi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> garybot, or ios or something
<SebthreeBQM10HD> you know common main strame apps
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well  no ubuntu touch realy isn't it currently
<SebthreeBQM10HD> garybot, Ubuntu touch can run old xorg programs, firefox., libre office, etc etc :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or uh unity 8 on desktop even, wehn that's set up
<garybot> well i guess i should not try it on my new one plus then lol
<garybot> i dont need main stream apps but on my new phone i guess i might require games xD
<Lantizia> SebthreeBQM10HD, how can I get it running regular X11 apps?  i just popped it on my nexus 10
<Lantizia> according to "dpkg -l" x11 isn't installed... also apt-get doesn't work, claims it can't write to /var/cache/apt
<Lantizia> ah sod it who am i fooling
<Lantizia> ubuntu touch is hideous
 * Lantizia reflashes android
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh missed lantizia
<SebthreeBQM10HD> garybot, your stil here?
<garybot> yea... i'm around lol :]
<garybot> guess Lantizia was not very happy lol..
<SebthreeBQM10HD> garybot, indeed
<SebthreeBQM10HD> garybot, but its a bit limited compared to android
<SebthreeBQM10HD> still good though
<dobey> what the heck was he even wanting to do
<garybot> i agree... if it was not a brand new phone i would get ubuntu
#ubuntu-touch 2016-12-31
<mariogrip> Anyone know  where the source for pulseaudio thats used in ubuntu touch is?
<leaftype> I didn't realize it was different than it is for ubuntu
<OerHeks> Happy New Year !
#ubuntu-touch 2017-01-01
<Elleo> mariogrip: you could get the source of the exact package used in current images from the stable overlay ppa: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+packages?batch=75&memo=300&start=300
<hammer> hello, im trying to find a ubuntu touch image for my oneplus one anyone got a download link?
<DanChapman> hammer: https://devices.ubports.com/#/bacon
<hammer> DanChapman: that sends me in a loop i want to use multirom but it sends me back to the same page
<hammer> with no download link
<DanChapman> hammer: Oh not sure about multirom, sorry. Have you tried asking in #ubports ?
<hammer> DanChapman: no i haven't
<harvey_> is there  a HCL for tablets?  I would like to try it on a older iphone as well a older Amazon Tablet
